# iPod touch (G1) et iPhone OS 3 : perte sensibilité Wifi ?



## nicolasf (18 Juin 2009)

Petit appel à témoin : sur mon iPod touch de première génération équipé depuis hier d'iPhone OS 3, j'ai bien l'impression de constater une baisse de la qualité de la réception Wifi. Les connexions me semblent plus lentes, j'ai le sentiment qu'il perd plus facilement la connexion également.

Si vous possédez un iPod touch de première génération et iPhone OS 3, avez-vous remarqué quelque chose ? Si vous avez remarqué la même chose sur une seconde génération, cela m'intéresse aussi.

Merci à tous !


----------



## Valmente (18 Juin 2009)

Depuis la màj sur mon ipod touch V2, ma connectivité est très faible ou irrégulière. J'ai refait une restauration et changé de réseau mais le problème persiste.
Donc je suis avec toi : j'espère que ce problème va s'arranger.

V.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Juin 2009)

Merci pour ton avis. 

iLounge confirme aussi qu'il y a des soucis...


----------



## Valmente (18 Juin 2009)

poster le lien du site iLounge que j'étais en train de consulter 

Si le problème est plus général, on aura une chance de correctif de la part d'Apple.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Vladimok (18 Juin 2009)

Je suis heureux, j'avais peur d'etre le seul, et je cherche une solution dans tous les sens depuis hier !

Donc je confirme il y a bien un problème de WIFI avec l'OS 3.0 sur les iPod V2


----------



## meilingibookg3 (18 Juin 2009)

Ce qui m'a étonné car avec le firmware 2.2.1 j'avais des pertes de connexion à mesure que je m'éloignais de la borne, là je peux me connecter partout sans souci, mais... la connexion est lente, (une à deux barres), à l'image des anciennes cartes airport pour les ibook et les powerbook G3 ne tenant pas la route face aux nouvelles bornes... vivement une mise à jour


----------



## Vladimok (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reinitialisé la connexion reseau de mon iPod Touch v2 OS 3.0, il me demande un mot de passe pour la connexion à ma LIVEBOX, je mets quoi ??????

Merci


----------



## nicolasf (19 Juin 2009)

La clé WEP/WPA de ta Livebox. De mémoire, je crois qu'elle est indiquée sous la Livebox.

Réinitialiser les connexions est peut-être une idée, mais n'oubliez que vous perdrez tous les identifiants.


----------



## Vladimok (19 Juin 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> La clé WEP/WPA de ta Livebox. De mémoire, je crois qu'elle est indiquée sous la Livebox.
> 
> Réinitialiser les connexions est peut-être une idée, mais n'oubliez que vous perdrez tous les identifiants.



Merci


----------



## GRESSY (19 Juin 2009)

Je confirme un probleme de puissance depuis la 3 sur mon ipod touchV2,avant j'avais une bonne connexion au dela de 15 metres maintenant a 10 metres je n'ai qu'un trait.


----------



## poulpenstring (19 Juin 2009)

Depuis la V3... Idem de mon coté avec un Ipod touch dernière génération.


----------



## KO CHUN (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi le même problème avec mon ipod touch V2. Depuis que je l'ai mis à jour avec l'OS 3.0, je constate une grosse perte de sensibilité wifi. Je n'arrive plus à me connecter au bout de mon appartement alors qu'avant j'avais les 3 barres au maximum ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

Quelqu'un sait-il comment signaler ce gros bogue à apple ?


----------



## meilingibookg3 (19 Juin 2009)

gageons que nos amis anglophones sur le forum Apple se chargeront de signaler ça à Apple... ma connexion tient 5 minutes avant de s'affaiblir telle la flamme d'une bougie!!! Je vais faire un tour sur le forum officiel d'Apple pour voir si on en parle du côté des anglophones...


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juin 2009)

Il y a effectivement des sujets sur les forums officiels, donc Apple est forcément au courant. Après, si vous y tenez, il y a un formulaire de contact quelque part dans la partie support du site d'Apple.

Je pense qu'il faudra attendre 3.0.1 pour régler ces problèmes. Un peu dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas testé et/ou pas corrigé ce bug, quand même gênant sur des appareils censés être connectés en permanence (et c'est pas comme s'il s'agissait de modèles vieux de plusieurs années... )


----------



## meilingibookg3 (20 Juin 2009)

Même l'iPhone est concerné... L'épouse d'un type est fâchée parce que la connexion de son iPhone est instable... je peux la comprendre : elle paie son abonnement sans doute cher... donc à mon avis Apple est au courant et doit bosser sur la mise à jour de l'iPhone 3.0, ceci dit, il se pourrait qu'Apple fasse plusieurs mises à jour : une pour corriger les bugs, une autre : pour débrider le bluetooth afin qu'on puisse jumeler l'ipod et le macbook pro, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Valmente (20 Juin 2009)

KO CHUN a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait-il comment signaler ce gros bogue à apple ?



pour un feedback vers Apple :
http://www.apple.com/feedback/ipod.html


----------



## Rafael (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

  J'ai aussi un problème Wi-Fi depuis la mise à jour en 3.0 de mon iPhone 3G.

  J'ai effectué, le 17 au soir, la mise à jour de mon iPhone 3G (16 go) sans problème.

  Tout fonctionne *sauf, et c'est un gros hic, l'accès Internet via le Wi-Fi*.:affraid:

  Je m'explique :

  - En 3G, accès internet sans problème.

  - En Wi-fi, aucun accès Internet possible quelque soit la borne sélectionnée :

- Wi-Fi de la Freebox​- Airport Extrème Apple​
*iPhone en W-Fi --------> Wifi intégré à la Freebox   ----> Freebox*​
*iPhone en W-Fi --------> Wifi borne Airport Extreme ---> Freebox*​ 
  Néanmoins, la connexion à la borne s'effectue sans problème et si j'effectue *un ping de la Freebox, depuis l'iPhone, la réponse est Ok quelle que soit la borne et j'obtiens des temps de réponse <=10ms*.

  Si j'effectue un *ping depuis mon MacBook Pro, vers l'iPhone, la réponse est Ok quelle que soit la borne et j'obtiens des temps de réponse de 30 à 200ms.*

  Je précise aussi que je suis réglé en IP manuelle avec les mêmes paramètres, qui ont toujours bien fonctionné !!!

  Je ne suis pas dans le même cas que certains qui se trouvent avec le Wi-Fi et Bluetooth grisés.

  l'iPhone trouve bien mes 2 point d'accès Wi-Fi (Airport Extrème et Wi-fi intégré à la Freebox et s'y connecte sans problème.

  Je ne peux avoir d'avis sur le débit puisque justement je n'accède pas à Internet via le Wi-Fi.

  J'ai tenté toutes les manips décrites sur les forums Apple réservés à ce problème sans succès.


  J'ai réinitialisé les paramètres réseau, essayé en DHCP, restauré l'iPhone, etc...

  Il faut également noter que l'accès internet fonctionne parfaitement depuis les autres Mac avec les mêmes bornes et Freebox.

  J'ai tout revérifié et je ne vois pas où est le problème. :sick:

  Si l'un d'entre vous a une idée, je suis preneur !

*Merci d'avance,*

*PS* : Je constate également que la synchro des notes ne fonctionne pas du tout bien que demandée dans iTunes.

Rafael


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2009)

Rafael a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai aussi un problème Wi-Fi depuis la mise à jour en 3.0 de mon iPhone 3G.
> 
> ...



Idem pour moi, le wifi ne fonctionne plus du tout  
Par contre pour l'Iphone de ma compagne aucun soucis ! 

Comme j'ai l'AppleCare je les ai appelé, ils m'envoient un nouvel Iphone ... j'ai accepté, perplexe, car le problème semble venir de la MàJ système, mais bon.
On verra bien ...


----------



## SuperTiti (20 Juin 2009)

Le feedback d'Apple est  : 
http://www.apple.com/feedback/

et en ce qui concerne l'iPod Touch :
http://www.apple.com/feedback/ipodtouch.html

+1
Je suis dans le même cas que plusieurs. Plus de wifi depuis le passage en OS 3.0.
Je suis donc revenu en 2.2.1 en attendant que Apple résolve le prob !

Patience donc !
@+


----------



## Rafael (21 Juin 2009)

SuperTiti a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que plusieurs. Plus de wifi depuis le passage en OS 3.0.
> Je suis donc revenu en 2.2.1 en attendant que Apple résolve le prob !
> @+



Bonjour SuperTiti,

  Merci de ces infos.

*Comment fait on pour revenir en 2.2.1 ?* :rateau:

Merci d'avance, 

Rafael


----------



## meilingibookg3 (21 Juin 2009)

tiens c'est étonnant que supertiti et d'autres n'aient plus de wifi... Logique il y a une perte en connexion, disons qu'elle est plus faible, mais de là à ne plus avoir de wifi, c'est étonnant... pour ma part, j'ai une baisse de connexion puis une perte, avant qu'elle ne revienne, mais j'ai toujours eu des pertes de connexion (ça doit venir de ma alicebox car j'ai le même problème avec mon macbook pro)... Par contre, j'ai remarqué aussi que je consommais beaucoup plus de batterie... je comprends pourquoi le nouvel iPhone a une batterie de meilleur aloi : elle durerait 30 h en musique, 10 h en vidéo, et beaucoup plus en wifi... et sans doute en jeu... dommage que la mise à jour de la firmware ne règle pas ce problème : resident evil consomme de la batterie, ainsi que Hero of Sparta, bref tous mes jeux d'action fétiches...


----------



## renardrouge (21 Juin 2009)

bah même problème sur mon ipod touch v2 depuis la mise à jour (payante en plus, pour 1ère, c'est sympa). 

Chez moi ca se manifeste en un pop: le site ne répond pas, mais en fait ya plus de connexion. J'espère qu'on aura une maj rapidement, je m'en sers principalement pour surfer.


----------



## KO CHUN (21 Juin 2009)

Grâce au lien fourni par SuperTiti, j'ai fait remonté le problème à Apple. Ils sont sûrement au courant mais au plus on est mieux c'est. J'espère qu'ils vont s'y mettre dès lundi ! 

Je précise que le problème est une baisse de sensibilité du mode wifi. Cela ne m'empêche pas de surfer même si c'est limite au bout de mon appart.


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juin 2009)

De mon côté, j'ai bien une baisse du signal d'après l'icône, mais je me demande finalement si ça n'est pas juste plus fiable... 

Bon, ça ne règle en rien les problèmes de déconnexions...


----------



## Tug (21 Juin 2009)

Pareil que Rafael, je détecte bien ma borne Airport (bien que le signal me paraisse plus faible qu'avant quand je m'en éloigne) mais absolument impossible d'avoir accès à internet :/
"Le chargement a échoué car le serveur ne répondait plus."

Est-ce possible que le problème vienne de la configuration de mon routeur ? (j'ai un NETGEAR DG834)


EDIT: J'ai un iPod Touch de 2e génération.


----------



## renardrouge (21 Juin 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème Tug, je n'ai rien touché à ma box, c'est bien la mise à jour je pense.


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Juin 2009)

pour ma part, j'ai un ipod touch v1 sous OS 3.0 mais j'ai constaté aucun changement au niveau du wifi mais safari est un peu plus lent.

et aussi la batterie qui se vide un peu plus vite.


----------



## Zebul (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis quelque temps également une perte de sensibilité Wifi sur mon iphone v1. Mais elle date d'avant la mise à jour vers le firmware 3.0. Je me connecte à une borne mac airport extrême reliée à mon modem ADSL. 

Quand j'éteignais mon iphone pour la nuit et je l'alumais au matin, il m'arrivait d'avoir le signal durant une heure, puis terminé. De temps à autre une connexion pendant quelques secondes et puis plus rien. Depuis le passage au 3.0 (je pensais que cela allait résoudre mon problème), j'ai eu accès au Wifi au tout début le temps d'installer quelques applis. Plus rien du tout ensuite.

Quand je réinitialise les réglages réseaux, il trouve le signal mais se déconnecte aussitôt et ne le retrouve plus. C'est vraiment la merde.

Zebul


----------



## cc-31 (21 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part mon iphone ne voit plus du tout de réseau wifi. (même à 20cm de la borne et j'ai un pc qui y accède facilement). J'ai réinitialisé les paramètre réseaux, rien n'y fait. Je ne vois pas de réseau. Depuis jeudi cela n'a fait que se dégrader. Jeudi je n'avais plus d'une mn de wifi hier il l'a vu une fois ou deux et aujourd'hui rien. Quelqu'un a t'il une idée sur ce que je peux tenter pour retrouver du wifi!


----------



## Tug (21 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je repasse ce soir pour vous dire que pour moi le problème est réglé. La solution est assez contraignante pour ceux qui ont beaucoup d'apps (comme moi :hein: ) mais elle a réglé tout mes problèmes (wifi et lenteur de réaction parfois): j'ai tout simplement fait un restore (avec l'OS 3.0) à partir de 0. Un peu comme une clean install quand on passe de Léopard à Tiger 

Pour repartir de 0, il suffit de dire non à la proposition de création de sauvegarde au début du restore, et de redire non à la proposition de l'utilisation d'une ancienne sauvegarde (proposé plus tard).
Ensuite il ne vous reste plus qu'à refaire tout vos réglages (synchronisation+réglages de l'ipod).

En l'occurrence j'ai perdu toute mes saves de jeux et j'ai du refaire le tri pour me débarasser des apps que j'avais supprimé de l'ipod mais pas de iTunes mais tout est nickel maintenant 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rafael (22 Juin 2009)

Tug a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai tout simplement fait un restore (avec l'OS 3.0) à partir de 0. Un peu comme une clean install quand on passe de Léopard à Tiger
> 
> ...



J'ai suivi tes conseils et fait la même manip sur mon iPhone 3G et nada ! 

Toujours pas de Wi-Fi


----------



## poulpenstring (22 Juin 2009)

renardrouge a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème Tug, je n'ai rien touché à ma box, c'est bien la mise à jour je pense.



Bonjour, 

Je re-confirme tout cela... de mon coté, j'ai une Livebox. La liaison Iphone/Livebox était au top depuis le début et tout est devenu instable a partir de la V3.

Symptomes constatés... (sur un ipod touch trés recent)


recup des e-mail en 1 minute a la place de 10 secondes


Jauge Wifi a 1 au lieu du max (même a 1 mètre de la Livebox), a ce propos, j'ai constaté que je suis toujours au max au début, puis il y a dégradation par la suite, 3 a 5 minutes aprés.
Deconnexion sur Itune store.
Et d'une maniere général, lenteur dans toutes les applications, plus du tout la meme fluidité (petites saccades)


Question :  Peut on repasser facilement en V2 ? Merci.


----------



## Rafael (23 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

  J'ai finalement appelé le SAV Apple aujourd'hui.

  Il m'ont dit :  *"Il n"y a pas de bug concernant le Wi-Fi dans le FW 3.0"*

* Il me changent mon iPhone sous garantie *

  Je n'ai plus quà attendre :

   1) le passage d'un transporteur qui va venir chercher mon iPhone

   2) le passage d'un transporteur qui me ramènera *un autre iPhone*

  Voilà !  Fin de l'histoire

Rafael


----------



## nicolasf (23 Juin 2009)

Bon ben même si c'est faux (il y a sûrement un bug, au moins pour une part des utilisateurs), tant mieux pour toi, tu en auras un neuf. Je suppose que tous ceux qui ont un iPhone ou iPod encore sous garantie peuvent en bénéficier...


----------



## Vladimok (24 Juin 2009)

Rafael a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai finalement appelé le SAV Apple aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...



n'importe quoi comme réaction de la part de Apple !!!


----------



## poulpenstring (24 Juin 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> n'importe quoi comme réaction de la part de Apple !!!



Effectivement... A mon avis, ils n'ont pas encore eu beaucoup de retours d'infos et au regard de ce que je lis dans les différents forums, ils vont en avoir énormément a changer d'ipod.

@Rafael, je touche du bois, mais je suis relativement pessimiste quand a la résolution de ton problème. Ou alors, ils envoient un Ipod modifié physiquement au niveau de la puce Wifi.

*Note :* je pense que c'est vraiment la V3 qui pose problème, car si c'est évident pour l'Ipod, ce n'est pas génial non plus sur L'Iphone, je j'ai constaté hier soir en faisant un Scrabble en reseau avec mon fils (un iphone 3GS et un ipod touch) et ce, a *3 mètres de la Livebox*.

Il y a peut etre une histoire de cryptage qui est different par rapport a la V2 et dont l'algorythme parasiterait la bonne transmition des données Wifi... je vois bien un truc dans ce genre la.
*
IMPORTANT :* Ils serait intéressant que nous indiquions dans ce post la box ou le routeur/modem utilisé. En ce qui me concerne, il s'agit d'une *LIVEBOX INVENTEL*


----------



## Vladimok (24 Juin 2009)

Dans le doute, aujourd'hui j'ai fait une restauration de l'OS 2.2.1 sur mon ipod v2, aucun problème de WIFI dans toutes mes pièces. Toutes les petites sont affichés, je me connecte même avec la Freebox de mon voisin du dessus.

Puis

Réinstallation de l'OS 3.0.0, et là les problèmes de WIFI commence. Je n'ai pas de déconnection, par contre le niveau de WIFI est faible, dès que je quitte la pièce de ma Livebox.

PS: j'ai le même problème à mon travail.

Pour moi l'OS 3.0.0 est bien en cause


----------



## KO CHUN (24 Juin 2009)

Astuce : il vaut mieux se connecter à proximité de son routeur et se déplacer (s'éloigner) APRES. La connection devient faible (une barre au lieu de trois avant) mais ça passe. A l'inverse, si on se connecte en étant déjà éloigné, il arrive que l'ipod touch ne détecte plus la connection avec ce fichu OS 3.0.

Pour ma part, et pour répondre à la question précédente, j'utilise un routeur Belkin 54g +

Autre constatation : il semble qu'en plus de la baisse de sensibilité, l'OS 3.0 est à l'origine d'une certaine instabilité de la connection wifi : coupures lorsque j'écoute la radio en streaming (ce que je n'avais jamais subi avant avec la version 2).​


----------



## Rafael (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Et bien Apple ne chôme pas !

Hier je disais : 

*1) le passage d'un transporteur qui va venir chercher mon iPhone*

  Alors que j'étais encore au téléphone, avec Apple, hier à 17h30, ce matin à 8h30 UPS était là pour enlever mon iPhone !

  Je n'avais même pas eu le temps de le vider, donc il est revenu ce soir !

  J'espère qu'ils seront aussi rapides pour me ramener le nouveau 



> *poulpenstring* : @Rafael, je touche du bois, mais je suis relativement pessimiste quand a la résolution de ton problème. Ou alors, ils envoient un Ipod modifié physiquement au niveau de la puce Wifi.



   C'est avec un iPhone 3G que j'ai mon problème et non avec un iPod Touch.

   Je ne pense pas qu'ils vont faire un iPhone modifié rien que pour moi :rateau:

Rafael

*PS :* Comme je l'ai précisé dans mon post original le 20/06/2009 à 15h08 je me connecte de préférence avec une borne *Airport Extrème* (le Wi-Fi de la Freebox n'est utilisé qu'en secours mais c'est la *Freebox qui fait fonction de routeur*)


----------



## poulpenstring (25 Juin 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Dans le doute, aujourd'hui j'ai fait une restauration de l'OS 2.2.1 sur mon ipod v2, aucun problème de WIFI dans toutes mes pièces.



Merci Vladimok pour ces informations précieuses. Le restauration en V2 se fait facilement ? J'avais vus quelque part que c'était impossible avec la dernière version de itunes.


@Rafael : Ok, mais je suis certain que dans l'ensemble la V3 fragilise les connexions Wifi (3GS compris).

Bonne journée a vous.

PS : J'espere qu'il y a quelqu"un de chez Apple qui est au courant de ces soucis:mouais:


----------



## Vladimok (25 Juin 2009)

poulpenstring a dit:


> Merci Vladimok pour ces informations précieuses. Le restauration en V2 se fait facilement ? J'avais vus quelque part que c'était impossible avec la dernière version de itunes.



Il faut itunes inférieur à 8.1 et mettre ton Iphone en DFU (ce n'est pas très simple).

Mais je ne te le conseille pas, car l'avenir est devant et non derrière. Il faut quand même dire que cette OS 3.0 est bien !

J'ai contacté un apple store aujourd'hui, il sont au courant de ce problème. Donc cela devrait suivre.


----------



## Rafael (25 Juin 2009)

poulpenstring a dit:


> PS : J'espere qu'il y a quelqu"un de chez Apple qui est au courant de ces soucis:mouais:



Oui, il y à plusieurs fils de discussion sur les forums Apple et je suppose que des gens d'Apple y jettent un coup d'il ! :rateau:

Par exemple ici : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2043310&tstart=0

Pour ceux qui sont familiers avec l'English 

Mais il y a d'autres fils de discussion, dans lesquels ce sujet est abordé.


Bonsoir à tous

Rafael


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2009)

Merci AppleCare  je viens de recevoir un nouvel Iphone. Il est encore sous OS 2 et je vais le garder comme ça ! J'upgrade pour OS 3.1 uniquement


----------



## Vladimok (27 Juin 2009)

Information:

Suite aux orages, ma livebox à grillé, j'avais une Sagem.

Je l'ai fait changé, et je viens de récupérer une Inventel (Bof......, je ne la connais pas).

Après avoir tout reconfigurer, stupéfaction le signal WIFI est nettement meilleur maintenant sur mon Touch.

Curieux ??????


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juin 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Après avoir tout reconfigurer, stupéfaction le signal WIFI est nettement meilleur maintenant sur mon Touch.
> 
> Curieux ??????



moi, avec mon airport extreme (2008), je n'ai pas remarqué de problème. :love: 

peut-être que c'est apple qui veut faire plus de ventes de bornes airport.


----------



## pilou974 (28 Juin 2009)

Tout est dans le titre : depuis la mise à jour OS 3 de mon ITouch 1° génération qui marchait impeccable sur mon wi-fi livebox inventel, je peux toujours me connecter à la LB, surfer sur internet, mais impossible de relever et envoyer des mails de mes comptes Orange et Free!
HELP


----------



## Zebul (29 Juin 2009)

Mon problème semble résolu depuis ce matin. Pour rappel, j'ai un iphone v1 jailbraiké en firmware 3.0. Depuis quelques temps, des problèmes de connexion WIFI (borne airport extreme). J'ai utilisé pendant 2 jour une carte prépayée d'un autre opérateur. Le signal wifi est revenu mais pas pour longtemps. J'ai ensuite replacé la carte sim d'origine dans mon iphone et je l'ai laissé éteind toute la nuit. Ce matin, en l'allumant, le signal wifi était revenu et cela fait maintenant 5 heures qu'il est toujours en fonctionnement. Une remarque cependant: il chauffe plus qu'avant et se décharge rapidement.


----------



## marc792549 (4 Juillet 2009)

Sur mon ipod touch j'ai aussi ce problème depuis que j'ai acheté la version 3. Avec la Livebox Inventel je me connectais dans toute la maison avec le niveau au maxi, avec la version 3 je n'ai qu'un point à 2 mètres de la box.

Je confirme que la Livebox Inventel est beaucoup plus puissante que la Sagem.

Combien d'entre-vous on fait un restore à partir de 0 comme Tug


----------



## marc792549 (5 Juillet 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Dans le doute, aujourd'hui j'ai fait une restauration de l'OS 2.2.1 sur mon ipod v2, aucun problème de WIFI dans toutes mes pièces. Toutes les petites sont affichés, je me connecte même avec la Freebox de mon voisin du dessus.
> 
> Puis
> 
> ...


J'ai toujours le même problème de WIFI avec mon ipod touch v2 depuis que j'ai acheté l'OS3.

J'ai fait toutes les manipulation décrites sur ce forum.

Comment fait on pour repasser à l'OS2 ?


----------



## Vladimok (5 Juillet 2009)

marc792549 a dit:


> J'ai toujours le même problème de WIFI avec mon ipod touch v2 depuis que j'ai acheté l'OS3.
> 
> J'ai fait toutes les manipulation décrites sur ce forum.
> 
> Comment fait on pour repasser à l'OS2 ?



Il faut itunes inférieur à 8.1 et mettre ton Iphone en DFU (ce n'est pas très simple).

Mais je ne te le conseille pas, car l'avenir est devant et non derrière. Il faut quand même dire que cette OS 3.0 est bien !

J'ai contacté un apple store aujourd'hui, il sont au courant de ce problème. Donc cela devrait suivre.


----------



## Valmente (14 Juillet 2009)

remonte de topic
Hello !
Depuis une semaine au moins, j'ai à nouveau les 3 barres pour le wifi au lieu de 1 barre + instabilité connexion suite à la mise à jour. J'ai essayé de restaurer plusieurs fois (jailbreak entre temps puis de nouveau de-jailbreak...) pour finir par une restauration dans itunes avec install à nouveau du 3.0 sans récup de la sauvegarde.
Je ne sais pas si c'est cela qui a marché car j'avais délaissé mon touch qq jours mais maintenant j'ai toujours les 3 barres (parfois 2 mais sur des hotspots).

désolée de ne pas pouvoir être plus précise. 

avez-vous toujours ces pbs ?


----------



## Vladimok (14 Juillet 2009)

Pour moi, depuis  que j'ai changer ma box suite au orage, plus de problème.


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Juillet 2009)

Valmente a dit:
			
		

> avez-vous toujours ces pbs ?



moi, j'ai jamais eu de problème... :rateau:

avec une airport extreme.


----------



## wolfen13fr (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai peut-être un début de piste.

J'ai eu mon iPhone V1 il y a peu (le prix de l'occas a baissé depuis la sortie du 3GS). Je l'ai passé dans la journée en OS 3.0 et jailbreaké dans la foulée. Je n'avais pas de soucis de Wifi à ce moment. Les soucis sont apparu quelques jours plus tard : perte de signal, connexion aléatoire, etc ...

J'ai fait pas mal de recherche (je suis d'ailleurs tombé sur ce fil) et je n'ai rien trouvé jusqu'à hier soir : je suis tombé sur ce site. En gros, le type annonce qu'il faut remettre à zéro les paramètres réseaux mais finalement, dans les commentaires, il dit que ça ne fonctionne pas. Par contre, un autre gars avance une piste intéressante.

Il dit que ces problèmes peuvent être lié à la taille de sa messagerie et du cache des fils RSS qu'il suit.

J'ai donc réfléchi et me suis aperçu que mes problèmes de Wifi sont apparus lorsque j'ai ajouté mon compte gmail dans Mail sur l'iPhone. C'est un compte que je n'utilise qu'en ligne et il est donc chargé de mails. J'ai donc tenté sa suppression de mon iPhone hier soir. Et depuis, je n'ai plus de problème de connexion : je peux éteindre, allumé ou mettre en veille mon iPhone, il se connecte immédiatement, avec un signal assez fort et sans coupure. Je touche du bois et j'espère que c'est la bonne solution ...

Sans se limité à Mail, le gars du forum dit que ça peut venir de la taille du cache des applications web, du nombre de mails dans Mail, mais je l'étendrais peut-être aux nombres de musique, de photos, de vidéos, etc ... En bref, au nombre de fichiers dans l'iPhone !

A voir ...


----------



## wolfen13fr (21 Juillet 2009)

Bon, ben ça a fonctionné ... pendant une demi-journée ! De nouveau, je n'ai plus d'accès Wifi : les réseaux disponibles apparaissent, disparaissent, l'iPhone semble se connecter mais je n'ai que ce maudit "E" qui reste dans la barre du haut ...

D'autres idées ?


----------



## Valmente (22 Juillet 2009)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je ne sais pas trop ce que j'ai fait: en tous cas, en restaurant plusieurs fois depuis iTunes sans récupérer la sauvegarde de l'iPod, ça semble bien marcher depuis une quinzaine de jours maintenant.

J'ai un iphone 3GS depuis hier (!) qui a récupéré ma sauvegarde du Touch : le wifi marche très bien pour l'instant. J'ai un compte gmail et aol sur les deux.


----------



## wolfen13fr (22 Juillet 2009)

J'ai restauré mon iPhone 3 fois hier en version 3.0 : même symptômes. Avec Jailbreak, sans Jealbreak, avec musiques et vidéos, sans multimédia, j'ai fait plusieurs essais mais rien n'y fait.

Par contre, j'ai quand même une amélioration : si j'accroche le Wifi, je le garde une moment (30 mn ?) puis il décroche. Alors, je coupe le Wifi. J'attends un moment (30 mn ?) et si je remets le Wifi, ça fonctionne de nouveau ...

Bref, je vais tenter une restauration en 2.2.1 (il faut que je dégote une iTunes 8.1 mais ça ne devrait pas poser de problème).


----------



## wolfen13fr (22 Juillet 2009)

Bon, suite de mes tests ...
J'ai réussi à redescendre en 2.2.1 en personnalisant un firmware avec pwnagetool ... Mais le Wifi reste instable ! J'ai réinistialisé les réglages réseaux depuis le 2.2.1, pas mieux ... Il me voit mes réseaux Wifi mais ne se connecte pas, perd les réseaux, les retrouve, etc.

Bref, pas mieux ! Tout ça pour rien ! Je continue ...


----------



## wolfen13fr (23 Juillet 2009)

Passage d'un 2.2.1 jailbreaké à un 2.2.1 "normal", pas mieux. Mise à jour de nouveau vers un 3.0 sans jailbreak, pas mieux ...

Je pense que je vais le jailbreaker de nouveau pour avoir un terminal sur l'iPhone et analyser les process en court, les fichiers de conf, etc, etc ...


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Juillet 2009)

@wolfen13fr

tu as quoi comme borne wifi ?

j'ai l'impression que apple fait pour que sa soit que compatible avec leurs bornes airport, car j'ai pas de problème chez moi, mais quand je me connecte chez des amis qui ont une borne non apple, j'ai aussi le problème...


----------



## wolfen13fr (23 Juillet 2009)

J'ai une NeufBox mais au boulot, j'ai une airport et c'est pareil.

Par contre, je viens de trouver une information assez intéressante qu'il faudrait que je vérifie : il semblerait que ce soit lors de l'interrogation de la borne Wifi que l'iPhone fasse des erreurs lors de l'envoi de son adresse MAC. La borne n'arriverait pas à répondre parce que l'adresse MAC envoyée est fausse. Et en effet, hier, lorsque j'ai fait des essais sur ma NeufBox, j'ai vu apparaître une adresse Mac inconnue sur ma borne, avec une non attribution d'adresse IP du coup. A vérifier ...


----------



## wolfen13fr (24 Juillet 2009)

Bon, mes essais se sont poursuivis et ... je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. J'ai tenté de multiples remises à zéro, des firmwares d'origine, jailbreakés, des réglages différents sur ma NeufBox, des façons différentes de tenir l'iPhone (si, si, ça joue sur les ondes ! pour preuve : tenez votre iPhone plus ou moins haut dans votre main - sans le déplacer, hein ! - et vous verrez les p'tites barres de réception du signal GSM qui évolue) ... Bref, rien n'y fait. J'ai toujours une connexion Wifi aléatoire voir même inexistante une bonne partie du temps.

J'abandonne pour le moment : je reste en OS 3.0 sans jailbreak et j'attends la mise à jour en 3.1.


----------



## Crop (26 Juillet 2009)

Bon et bien je m'ajoute à cette liste pour vous signaler que j'ai également un problème de wifi depuis le passage en 3.0, j'ai essayer un truc qui à l'air de limiter la casse, le passage du cryptage 128 en 64, bcp moins de chiffre à rentrer, la je viens de rentrer chez moi, j'ai mis en route le mode wifi, et hop, ça marche, j'avais déjà essayer avant tout les combines imaginables, sans succès.
J'espère juste que ma technique pourra en soulager quelque uns.
Amicalement


----------



## wolfen13fr (26 Juillet 2009)

Tu es donc en WEP ? Pourquoi pas, je vais tenter la chose ... Personnellement, je suis en WPA pour la sécurisation de ma borne. Mais il me semble qu'au boulot, sur l'Airport, on a mis un bête WEP 40 bits (on est en plein milieu d'un bâtiment qui n'appartient qu'à nous donc c'est plus pour nous isoler d'un autre service que pour nous protéger vraiment). Et c'est pareil ... Mais je vais tenter chez moi quand même de passer d'un WPA à un WEP 64 bits.


----------



## Crop (26 Juillet 2009)

En fait, j'étais en wep 128 bits, et je suis passé en wep 64 bits, plus le temps passe et plus je me dit que c'était ça, ce matin, je me reveil, je passe ma connexion de 3g en wifi en croisant les doigts, et bingo, ca passe encore.
Avant d'être sous firmware 3.0, le wifi marchait impeccablement bien, depuis la mise à jour, c'était comme vous, perte de signale, ou alors il voyait bien la connexion wifi avec 2 barres sur 3 mais impossible de s'y connecter.
Et comme vous, j'ai essayer moultes bidouilles, ah oui aussi, si vous avez un routeur, j'ai associer l'iphone et son adresse mac en tant que périphérique de confiance et je lui ai alloué une ip fixe.
Avec sbssetting, même en cliquant sur 3g désactivé et wifi activé, cela marche sans problème.


----------



## wolfen13fr (26 Juillet 2009)

Personnellement, j'ai fait des essais avec une borne Wifi ouverte, sans sécurité, et ça ne change rien ! Pas de connexion stable. Au mieux, j'arrive à rester connecter pendant environ 10mn maximum. Je vais poursuivre mes tests ...


----------



## Crop (26 Juillet 2009)

Et au niveau de l'association iphone/adresse mac/adresse ip?


----------



## wolfen13fr (27 Juillet 2009)

Pas mieux de ce côté-là. C'était une piste morte de mon côté (comme il semble que nous ne soyons pas tous pareil ...). Je vois bien monter la bonne adresse MAC dans ma neufbox, avec attribution de la bonne adresse IP (j'ai même tenté de mettre l'adresse manuellement aussi mais ça ne change rien).

Je cherche toujours ... et j'attends le 3.1 avec impatience ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------

Bon, j'ai enfin réussi à redescendre en 2.2 ... et ce n'est pas mieux ! Je vois mes réseaux mais toujours pas de connexion effective. C'est à croire que le firmware 3.0 "détériore" le Wifi de l'appareil.


----------



## jbcrouig (27 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai a priori le même soucis que vous.
Après un downgrade de la 3.0 vers la 2.2.1 sur mon iPhone 2G, d'abord le wifi a marché correctement, puis c'est devenu de plus en plus difficile de se connecter... Actuellement, quand j'ai beaucoup de chance, il détecte le réseau une dizaine de secondes, et puis plus rien, que ce soit au boulot ou à la maison.

Malheureusement, je ne vois pas vraiment d'explication software à ce comportement.

La seule piste que je vois, c'est qu'après la mise à jour mon iPhone était bouillant... J'espère que la surchauffe n'a pas grillé l'antenne Wifi...


----------



## wolfen13fr (27 Juillet 2009)

Ce serait assez embêtant ... et surtout, Apple serait bien emm__dé si ça peut être prouvé parce qu'il y aurait beaucoup d'iPhone à réparer gratuitement ! Je ne me rappelle pas d'une forte chaleur après la mise à jour vers la version 3.0 mais je ne l'avais pas en main à ce moment là.

Je viens de repasser en OS 3.0, toujours sans Wifi évidemment mais quitte à ne pas avoir de Wifi, autant profiter des dernières innovations de cette version.


----------



## Crop (27 Juillet 2009)

Bon alors je donne des news, donc après 3 jours de mise en marche impeccable de la wifi (et pourtant, je faisais des bascules entres 3g et wifi) ce dernier à laché hier, donc j'ai re-essayé d'oublier le réseau, rebooter l'iphone etc etc, vérifier mon adresse mac par rapport à l'ancien, rien n'avait bougé.
Par contre, la ou je ne comprends pas, j'ai rebooté mon modem routeur et la, ca c'est remis à marcher.
Je tiens à préciser qu'avant, quand j'étais en 2.2.1, cela à marché parfaitement, jamais eut de problème de connexion, et que de plus, j'ai une psp et un pc portable qui se connecte via se wifi et via d'autre ip alloué, et jamais eut de problème pour eux également.
Bon d'après certains articles piochés à travers le web, Apple connait le problème et il semblerait que la solution soit... l'échange pur et simple de l'appareil, plus ca va et plus je me dis qu'une mise à jour ne servira à rien, sinon pourquoi les gens contactant apple se voit leurs appareil remplacés?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

Sinon un lien qui peut peut être en aider certains
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/iphone-os-3-problemes-avec-le-wifi-8107
Du coup, je ne sais pas quoi faire, en profiter d'être encore sous garantie et de remplacer mon iphone ou d'attendre une version 3.1?
J'ai trouvé un autre lien annonçant que la bêta 3.1 est disponible avec comme nouveauté : 
Possibilité de lier son iPhone à un ordinateur en WiFi

Donc je suis un peu perdu..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

Bon j'ai peut être un début de réponse, je vous tiens au courant..


----------



## wolfen13fr (27 Juillet 2009)

Changer l'appareil, c'est bien beau mais ... et les vieux appareils qui ne sont plus sous garantie ??? Franchement, je pense que ça ferait du mal à Apple si c'est une problème matériel ... Je ne le souhaite pas, ni pour eux ni pour les possesseurs d'iPhone de plus d'un an !:mouais:


----------



## Crop (28 Juillet 2009)

C'est clair et net, et puis de toute façon, on sait que c'est lié au firmware 3.0, donc à mon avis, cela n'en restera pas ainsi.
Bon donc comme cité plus haut, je suis en train de bidouiller à droite à gauche, pour l'instant ça marche, je vais attendre quelques jours, et je vous donnerais des nouvelles, si ça marche, alors je pense qu'on verra le bout du tunnel 
Si tu veux en savoir plus, wisp moi, je t'expliquerais en détails.


----------



## wolfen13fr (28 Juillet 2009)

J'ai une autre constatation : j'arrive à avoir environ 20 mn de Wifi tranquille le matin au réveil. Certainement parce que l'appareil est au repos pendant un bon moment, peut-être une question de température interne ...


----------



## WinMac (28 Juillet 2009)

Certains (ceux qui l'avait dans la main...) constatent une surchauffe lors du passage en OS 3.0... Apple leur propose de remplacer leur appareil...
Tiens comme c'est bizarre...!
Perso, après déduction, il pourrait s'agir d'un endommagement de circuit(s) électronique(s) lors de cette surchauffe avec OS 3.0... S'il ne s'agissait que d'un vulgaire bug du soft Apple ne changerait pas le matériel... c'est donc plus grave !
Je suis tenté de penser que ce soft provoque un effet redoutable sur le matos... 
Si j'étais de ceux qui sont encore sous garantie je n'hésiterais pas un instant à accepter (ou demander) l'échange de l'appareil et ensuite rester en version inférieur à OS 3.0 (2.2.1) en attendant la future version OS 3.1.
Au sujet de la version *bêta* OS 3.1 il faut faire très attention !!! Celle-ci est réservée actuellement aux développeurs professionnels et si vous le l'êtes pas mais simplement un très bon "bricoleur" c'est un autre risque de catastrophe qui vous guette et en ce cas la garantie sera annulée !!!
Enfin si ça chauffe trop rappelez-vous que le 18 par voie filaire ou le 112 par GSM est le numéro des pompiers


----------



## wolfen13fr (28 Juillet 2009)

En même temps, si une mise à jour du firmware délivrée par Apple endommage matériellement un de leur appareil, comment vont-ils faire ? Remplacer tous les iPhones ? Je ne pense pas réellement qu'Apple aurait laissé dans la nature un firmware susceptible d'endommager matériellement une quantité non négligeable d'appareil. C'est un trop gros risque. N'oublions pas qu'Apple construit actuellement son succès avec l'iPhone et ce serait un désastre financier pour eux si quelqu'un prouvait que c'est effectivement leur firmware qui endommage les iPhones.

J'espère toujours que la version 3.1 corrigera le problème. Il semblerait d'après les premiers témoignages sur xsellize que la version 3.1 stabilise le Wifi pour les possesseurs d'iPhone touché par le problème. Maintenant, il n'y a qu'à attendre ...


----------



## Crop (29 Juillet 2009)

De plus; je tiens à rajouter que la bidouille que j'ai testé sur mon iphone 3g, depuis, plus de problème, donc pour les possesseurs d'iphone jailbreaké, apple à le bon dos, mais il n'est pas le responsable, j'attends une semaine et vous donne mon verdict.


----------



## wolfen13fr (29 Juillet 2009)

Toujours pas de changement de mon côté : j'ai "pénétré" un peu plus profond dans le système, un Mac OS X un peu plus léger assez simple à comprendre si on connaît son grand frère, mais je n'ai pour le moment rien trouvé.

Compte-rendu sur le problème Wifi des iPod Touch / iPhone depuis la mise à jour vers le firmware 3.0 (OS 3.0)

Faisons un point sur les symptômes déjà rencontrés :
- Perte du signal Wifi,
- Point d'accès visible mais injoignable,
- Réseau Wifi joint mais pas d'attribution d'adresses IP et donc déconnexion,
- Roue qui tourne en permanence dans les réglages réseaux,
- Réseau Wifi joint et stable pendant une dizaine de minute puis déconnecté et injoignable ...

Je pense que j'en oublie. Personnellement, ces symptômes m'ont tous touché, simultanément ou alternativement, avec de plus en plus de problèmes et de moins en moins de "bon moments" avec le temps.

Les solutions envisagées avec succès pour certains et aucuns résultats pour d'autres :
- "oubli" des réseau,
- Suppression des réglages réseaux,
- Redémarrage de la borne Wifi,
- Fixation des paramètres réseaux,
- Restauration du firmware 3.0,
- Restauration d'un firmware précédent (2.2.1 souvent, 2.2 parfois),
- Installation de firmware "jailbreaké" ou d'origine, désimlocké ou pas,
- Jailbreak et/ou désimlockage après installation,
- Installation de firmware d'origine tierce,

Les solutions préconisées par Apple (ici et ici) sont multiples et regroupent à peu de chose près celles présentées ci-dessus, plus d'autres comme "passage en mode Avion", coupure du Bluetooth lors de l'utilisation du Wifi, extinction et allumage de l'appareil ...

Personnellement, j'ai testé toutes ces solutions et aucune n'a fonctionné. Toutefois, n'étant pas le seul dans ce cas, je ne pense toujours pas à une dégradation matériel irrémédiable, d'autant que j'arrive parfois à me connecter, même si c'est devenu de plus en plus rare.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a entendu une autre solution ? Est-ce qu'il y a un béta-testeur du firmware 3.1 parmi nous ? J'ai pu lire dans d'autres blogs / forums que cette future version corrigeait le problème (ici par exemple). Est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer ceci ?

P.S. : Je regroupe ici ces informations et certains mots spécifiquement pour essayer d'attirer encore plus de monde sur ce fil et de regrouper le plus de témoignages et d'idées via les moteurs de recherche.


----------



## wolfen13fr (30 Juillet 2009)

Je rajouterai une question supplémentaire : quel outils avez-vous utiliser pour jailbreaké / désimlocké votre iphone ? (ultrasn0w, redsn0w, pwnage, ...)


----------



## wolfen13fr (30 Juillet 2009)

Mon Wifi fonctionne de nouveau ! ... Mais pas en 3.0 
Bon, j'ai ressorti un vieil iBook G4 qui contenait encore iTunes 7.5 et j'ai carrément tenté le retour au firmware ... 1.1.4 ! Il faut ZiPhone 3.0 pour pouvoir passer outre l'erreur 1015 constatée à la fin de la restauration et pouvoir revenir en mode de démarrage normal. Toutefois, je signale que j'ai commencé par ne pas jailbreaké.

Après le downgrade, je captais le Wifi de nouveau mais impossible de me connecter. J'ai pu constater que j'étais toujours en baseband 04.05.04_G. J'ai donc relancé ZiPhone pour pouvoir Jailbreaké/Activé/Désimlocker l'engin et il est revenu en baseband 04.04.05_G.

Et mon Wifi fonctionne parfaitement. Connexion rapide, stable ... Pas de soucis. Je vais donc tenter maintenant de revenir en 2.2.1 (dernier firmware qui reste en 04.04.05_G si je ne me trompe pas).

Par contre, ça confirme bien que ce n'est pas un blocage matériel mais bien logiciel. C'est bien le baseband 04.05.04_G qui est en cause et on peut espérer que la mise à jour 3.1 corrigera le problème ... Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.


----------



## wolfen13fr (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon, le passage en 2.2.1 a remis le baseband 04.05.04_G ... Et mon Wifi s'est remis à décliner : perte de signal, déconnexion fréquente, reconnexion impossible avant un long moment.

Je suis revenue en arrière (1.1.4 puis ZiPhone 3.0 pour remettre le baseband 04.04.05_G) et mon Wifi est revenu. J'ai essayé des passer en 2.0.2 (un firmware que j'avais sous la main, pas un choix précis) et le baseband est repassé de nouveau à 04.05.04_G ! Et le Wifi s'est remis à décliner ! Ce matin, j'ai eu droit à 10 mn de connexion et adieu les ondes ...

Alors, j'ai bien une solution pour repasser au baseband 04.04.05_G mais je ne sais pas encore si ça va être stable. Je cherche encore ...


----------



## wolfen13fr (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon, le retour en arrière avec le baseband 04.04.05_G m'a fait des frayeurs : je l'ai tenté sous OS 3 et ... l'iPhone ne démarrait plus !

Je suis revenu à un OS 3 Jailbreaké pour le week-end et je tenterai de nouveau la même opération (downgrade du baseband via cette méthode) sur un OS 2.2.1.

Je tiens à signaler que le flashage a fonctionné (j'ai bien vu dans les informations de général que j'étais en 04.04.05_G) mais c'est lorsque j'ai voulu redémarrer l'iPhone que j'ai eu la pomme blanche indéfiniment ... dommage ...

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite ...


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Juillet 2009)

moi, j'ai toujours le wifi rapide sur le mien, mais ma batterie tient plus qu'une heure !

j'étais juste sur safari, pas de relève automatique du courrier et pas de musique en même temps.

est-ce que sa peut venir d'iphone os 3.0 ?
quelqu'un a eu la même chose ?


----------



## WinMac (31 Juillet 2009)

*wolfen13fr* Bêta Testeur V3.0 iphone & ipod pour MacG 

Merci pour tous ces tests très intéressants   
Effectivement tu as réussi à démontrer qu'il s'agit d'un problème software qui n'endommage pas le hardware et c'est déjà très rassurant ! 
_(Ca mérite un coup de boule tout ce travail__




__)_


----------



## wolfen13fr (31 Juillet 2009)

@ WinMac : merci pour le coup de boule ! 

@ 217ae1 : Personnellement, lorsque j'étais sous OS 3 avec le Wifi qui fonctionnait (ce qui n'a pas duré plus de quelques jours !), j'ai pu constaté que la batterie tenait bien moins longtemps que ce que j'espérais (1/2 journée ?) mais j'avais mis ça sur le fait que mon iPhone était vieux (n'oublions pas que je l'ai acheté d'occas il y a maintenant 1 mois et que c'est un iPhone V1 !). Pourtant, depuis que mon Wifi ne fonctionne plus et que du coup je le coupe, je tiens plus d'une journée ... enfin, quand je le laisse débrancher parce qu'avec tous ces tests, il est souvent raccordé !  Mais il me semble avoir constaté dans mes multiples pérégrination "on the web" à la recherche d'une solution que beaucoup de monde constate une net baisse d'autonomie depuis l'OS 3 ...

Est-ce que le correctif annoncé pour ce week-end corrigera ce problème aussi ? Mystère ... A suivre ...


----------



## wolfen13fr (1 Août 2009)

N'ayant pas le temps ce week-end de bidouiller, est-ce que quelqu'un est en mesure de nous dire si éventuellement le firmware 3.0.1 corrigerait aussi le problème de Wifi ? Je n'y crois pas trop parce que je pense qu'Apple l'aurait mentionné mais bon, on ne sait jamais ...


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> N'ayant pas le temps ce week-end de bidouiller, est-ce que quelqu'un est en mesure de nous dire si éventuellement le firmware 3.0.1 corrigerait aussi le problème de Wifi ? Je n'y crois pas trop parce que je pense qu'Apple l'aurait mentionné mais bon, on ne sait jamais ...



je ne pense pas car il n'est pas disponible pour l'ipod touch... 

sauf si il y aurait qu'une amélioration de stabilité seulement pour l'iPhone, pour en vendre plus...


----------



## wolfen13fr (1 Août 2009)

Effectivement. En tout cas, il semblerait que la mise à jour ne pose pas de problème pour le Jailbreak (lire ici). Donc, je vais tenter ma chance ... Advienne que pourra ...


----------



## toche13 (2 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> Effectivement. En tout cas, il semblerait que la mise à jour ne pose pas de problème pour le Jailbreak (lire ici). Donc, je vais tenter ma chance ... Advienne que pourra ...



Il semble que ce soit bien un problème de firmware d'ailleurs même les Pro comme Devicescape se cassent les dents sur le problème :

*iPhone & iPod touch*

*WARNING: Due to problems with the operating system, Easy Wi-Fi is broken on iPhone OS 3.0. We are investigating this situation in the hope of providing a fix. For more information on the problem and a current inelegant workaround read here.* 

Original text:
Easy Wi-Fi is available at the Apple App store for iPhone and iPod Touch. We have several versions available, including the original multi-network application, and versions for specific network providers. Click the App Store button below to see our available versions and download.

Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre ...............


----------



## WinMac (2 Août 2009)

Apple a annoncé hier avoir développé un correctif à la vulnérabilité de l'iPhone au SMS.

Apple a donc contre attaqué en mettant en ligne une *mise à jour 3.0.1*, correctif téléchargeable dès connection de l'iPhone à son ordinateur.

http://www.iphoniacs.fr/actualite-2543-Faille-SMS-%3A-Apple-corrige-le-tir.html


----------



## wolfen13fr (2 Août 2009)

Bon, le 3.0.1 ne corrige que le problème de SMS, pas de changement pour le reste.

Je repars actuellement sur une manip pour tenter d'avoir un firmware le plus rescent possible avec un baseband 04.04.05_G. J'espère pouvoir le faire avec un 2.2.1, sinon, j'ai lu des forums où des types ont réussi sur des 2.2. A suivre ...


----------



## toche13 (2 Août 2009)

Et si au lieu de se prendre le chou , on demandait à nos gentils fournisseurs de nous remplacer nos 3G , peut être que ça remuerait un peu les gens d'Apple !


----------



## wolfen13fr (2 Août 2009)

Et pour ceux qui ont un 2G ? 

Bon, je continue mes tests : il semblerait que le baseband ne soit pas le seul responsable dans la panoplie du Firmware 3.0 qui gène le Wifi. En effet, j'ai réussi après pas mal de manip (restauration - désimlockage / jailbreak - flashage - re-désimlockage / jealbreak) à mettre l'ancien baseband (04.04.05_G) dans le firmware 3.0 et l'appareil fonctionne ... mais pas le Wifi. Enfin, pas pour le moment.

Pour résumer, si on a mis à jour en OS 3.0 un jour, on obtient les constatations suivantes (si on a un appareil à problème) :
- le firmware 1.1.4 avec un baseband 04.04.05_G fait fonctionner le Wifi
- le firmware 2.0 avec baseband 04.05.04_G ne fait pas fonctionner le Wifi
- le firmware 2.2.1 avec le baseband 04.05.04_G ne fait pas fonctionner le Wifi
- le firmware 3.0 avec le baseband 04.04.05_G ne fait pas fonctionner le Wifi

Bon, maintenant, c'est un choix : soit Wifi et vieux firmware, soit pas de wifi et avancées des derniers firmwares ... Je continue mes tests ...


----------



## WinMac (3 Août 2009)

toche13 a dit:


> Et si au lieu de se prendre le chou , on demandait à nos gentils fournisseurs de nous remplacer nos 3G , peut être que ça remuerait un peu les gens d'Apple !


Et pour tous les ipod Touch V2 qui sont encore sous garantie ou actuellement toujours en vente neuf et dont iTunes propose à chaque raccordement à l'ordinateur l'achat de OS3.0 pour la modique somme de 7,99 euros ?


----------



## wolfen13fr (3 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> Pour résumer, si on a mis à jour en OS 3.0 un jour, on obtient les constatations suivantes (si on a un appareil à problème) :
> - le firmware 1.1.4 avec un baseband 04.04.05_G fait fonctionner le Wifi
> - le firmware 2.0 avec baseband 04.05.04_G ne fait pas fonctionner le Wifi
> - le firmware 2.2.1 avec le baseband 04.05.04_G ne fait pas fonctionner le Wifi
> - le firmware 3.0 avec le baseband 04.04.05_G ne fait pas fonctionner le Wifi


Je rajoute, parce que j'avais oublié, qu'un firmware 1.1.4 avec baseband 04.05.04_G ne fait pas fonctionner le Wifi !


----------



## toche13 (6 Août 2009)

Alors toujours rien , concernant le WIFI ? apparemment ce n'est pas prévu dans l'OS 3.1 !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h07 ----------

La troisième version bêta d'iPhone OS 3.1 sortie hier soir amène le copier-coller de vidéos, comme le montre la vidéo ci-dessous. 
​ Pour qui utilise la fonction modem de l'iPhone pour se connecter avec son ordinateur, les volumes de données expédiées et reçues sont maintenant affichés. 

​ D'autres améliorations portent davantage sur les composants système ou les outils de développement : gestion améliorée de l'édition vidéo, meilleur support de l'accès à la mémoire vidéo (utilisé par la fonction de réalité augmentée alias la superposition de données sur la vidéo), gestion améliorée de la vidéo via HTTP (support du failover), amélioration au niveau de la conversion audio, amélioration du support des entrées/sorties audio, amélioration du Wi-Fi dans Instruments (outil de développement), un nouvel outil de gestion de la mémoire sous Snow Leopard et iPhone : VM Tracker, qui peut laisser à penser qu'iPhone OS 3.x utilise une base de Snow Leopard.


Auth : 28/07/2009 - 07:33 - Florian Innocente


----------



## wolfen13fr (6 Août 2009)

Personnellement, je n'ai toujours rien. Pire : je n'arrive même plus à ré-activer le Wifi avec un OS 1.1.4 et un baseband 04.04.05_G comme je l'avais fait la semaine dernière. Par contre, dans cette configuration, je vois de nouveau les réseaux sans fil disponible. Mais la connexion ne tient plus. Je ne sais plus trop quoi penser.

Sur les forums d'Apple, des tas de type arrivent à se faire changer leur iPhone en se présentant dans des Apple Store (USA oblige) même si leur appareil n'est plus sous garantie. Aveux de culpabilité de la part d'Apple ? Je ne sais pas. J'attends la 3.1 pour voir et sinon, je sens que mon iPhone va terminer chez ma chère et tendre qui se fout d'internet et du Wifi. Pour ma part, je reprendrais peut-être un autre iPhone mais après m'être assuré qu'il a bien le Wifi qui fonctionne ... Après tout, tout le monde n'est pas touché et certains de ceux qui ont été touchés par le problème ont réussi à le corriger, ce qui laisse croire à un problème logiciel.

Toutefois, il semblerait que le fait de laisser traîner le problème (pour ma part une dizaine de jour après l'update en 3.0 mais j'étais en vacances sans accès web) fait baisser les chances de trouver une solution au problème parmis les possibilités testées (reset des paramêtres réseaux, restauration, multiples extinctions/rallumages en mode Avion, downgrade, etc, etc ...).


----------



## WinMac (6 Août 2009)

@ wolfen13fr :
Salut!
Si le tiens est encore sous garantie pourquoi ne pas procéder à une demande d'échange ?
Sinon pourquoi ne pas passer par les US ?
Bonne journée


----------



## wolfen13fr (6 Août 2009)

Ben mon iPhone est un 2G et il est hors garantie. De plus, je l'ai acheté d'occasion et je n'ai pas la facture ... Bref, c'est mort pour moi ! 

Qu'entends-tu par "passer par les US ?" ...


----------



## WinMac (6 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> Qu'entends-tu par "passer par les US ?" ...


Ben... ta citation 


wolfen13fr a dit:


> Sur les forums d'Apple, des tas de type arrivent à se faire changer leur iPhone en se présentant dans des Apple Store (USA oblige) même si leur appareil n'est plus sous garantie.


----------



## wolfen13fr (6 Août 2009)

Ah, oui ... Mais cela ne fonctionne que pour les mobiles achetés aux USA. Pour la France, il faut s'adresser à son fournisseur de compte mobile, autrement dit se taper les multiples étapes qui feront qu'au final, l'iPhone ne sera certainement pas remplacé ! L'avantage des Apple Store, c'est qu'ils ne cherchent pas réellement à comprendre : ils changent, c'est tout. Les Orange, SFR et Bouygues, eux, vont certainement chercher à fourguer un autre smartphone en remplacement plutôt que de ressortir un iPhone pour quelqu'un qui n'aurait plus son appareil en garantie.

Apple cherche par contre à satisfaire la clientèle au maximum (ce qui d'ailleurs me laisse à penser que le problème vient bien de chez eux ... mais n'annonce rien de bon pour une éventuelle correction logicielle puisqu'ils remplacent les appareils plutôt que dire "attendez la prochaine mise à jour" ou "on prend votre appareil en réparation ... on le patche et on vous le rend !"  )


----------



## atomebr (7 Août 2009)

j ai bien suivi les posts de wolfen
alors qu est ce qu'on fait  ,,,?

il faut bien qu'il y ait une solution


----------



## wolfen13fr (7 Août 2009)

Je ne vois pas trop ... J'ai testé le coup du frigo aussi tiens (mettre l'iphone au frais un moment pour le refroidir ... certains réussissent parfois à avoir une connexion Wifi) sans résultat. J'ai tenté le vidage de batterie complet (l'iPhone ne s'allume même plus) qui soit disant relance la puce modem/wifi/bluetooth. Sans résultat non plus ...

D'un coup, j'ai vu un réseau ce matin. Mais impossible de m'y connecter.
Bref, je guette toujours un peu partout une solution mais je perds espoir tout doucement ...


----------



## atomebr (7 Août 2009)

j'ai acheté un iphone la semaine derniere chez  Bouygues
il était en 2 2 1 et le wifi fonctionnait parfaitement (5 ou 6 box captés dans les environs)
après connection sur Itune 8.2 il s'est upgradé sur 3.0.1 et il ne fonctionne plus chez moi (la ou c'est le plus utile); il a fonctionné brièvement dans la rue sur une borne publique donc le hard doit fonctionner correctement; 
c'est étrange ?
c'est mon premier apple mais je suis assez décu par un fabricant qui oblige à réaliser un upgrade sans prévenir que tout retour en arrière est impossible (du moins avec itune)
Je crois que je vais le reporter et demander autre chose qu'un iphone ...


----------



## WinMac (8 Août 2009)

atomebr a dit:


> après connection sur Itune 8.2 il s'est upgradé sur 3.0.1


Automatiquement ou y-avait-il possibilité de refuser ?


----------



## atomebr (8 Août 2009)

oui il y a la possibilité de refuser en cliquant sur quelque chose comme "non pas tout de suite" ce que je crois avoir fait la première fois mais:
1 le message est assez convaincant du genre "votre système n'est plus à jour pour le mettre à jour continuez ici"
2 itunes insiste et repose la question à chaque fois qu'on se reconnecte
3 et c'est surtout ce que je reproche à itunes il n'y a nulle part indiqué qu'il n'y a pas de retour possible ce qui à ma connaissance (limitée) est une nouveauté.
Il faudrait que quelqu'un confirme le contenu précis des messages mais il me semble même que comme il sauvegarde les données personelles il induit l'utilisateur en erreur en lui disant qu'il aura toujours la possibilité de restorer l'état de son système d'origine.

Nous avons tous installé des mise à jour ou de nouveaux programmes qui soit n'ont pas fonctionné comme attendu soit ne nous ont pas plu. Dans ces cas là on revient à la version d'avant ou on désinstalle et voilà. Soit on attend une version suivante, soit on se contente de la précédente. Je pense que le fait d'empêcher cela revient à une prise de pouvoir de la part du fournisseur de logiciel sur l'utilisateur.

Dans le cas présent, le problème est bien sur aggravé parceque la nouvelle version dégrade significativement le fonctionnement (plus de Wifi!). A la limite tous les programmes ont des bugs il suffit d'attendre qu'ils soient corrigés ou que quelqu'un trouve un moyen de contourner le problème mais le fait de "coincer" volontairement les utilisateurs dans une version sans retour arrière relève d'une certaine perversité technologique.  Sujet ouvert à discussion;


----------



## wolfen13fr (8 Août 2009)

Là n'est pas le sujet mais tu es utilisateur Windows, non ? Parce que les utilisateurs Mac sont assez habitués à ce type de mise à jour qui ne permet pas de revenir en arrière. Les mises à jour Mac OS X ne sont pas simples à retirer du système et la plupart du temps, il vaut mieux formater et revenir à la version précédente plutôt qu'essayer de supprimer une mise à jour ... Mais c'est une question d'architecture du système.

Bref, on peut refuser les mises à jour et même cocher la case qui ne redemande plus si on veut effectuer la mise à jour. Mais c'est tout simplement "humain" : quand une nouvelle version d'un truc sort, on le veut (dans la mesure du possible !). Ainsi, j'avais un Kangoo et quand le nouveau Kangoo est sorti, je me suis dit "j'aimerai bien le nouveau Kangoo, il est vachement mieux !" ... J'ai un iPhone de première génération et j'aimerai avoir le 3GS ... J'ai MacBook black et je rêve d'un MacBook alu. Le truc, avec les mise à jour de logiciels ou de système, c'est qu'elles sont gratuites (enfin, pas toujours ... cf. l'OS 3 pour les iPod Touch !) et donc facilement installable ! Donc, c'est humain, on se jette dessus ! ... Et on se fait avoir par manque de retour. C'est pour ça que je le crie haut et fort : SI VOUS AVEZ UN IPHONE QUI FONCTIONNE BIEN EN 2.2.1, SURTOUT AU NIVEAU DU WIFI, NE LE METTEZ PAS A JOUR !!!


----------



## WinMac (8 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> *SI VOUS AVEZ UN IPHONE QUI FONCTIONNE BIEN EN 2.2.1, SURTOUT AU NIVEAU DU WIFI, NE LE METTEZ PAS A JOUR !!!*


CQFD


----------



## atomebr (8 Août 2009)

trés bonne suggestion... juste un peu trop tard

pour info j'étais utilisateur windows maintenant je suis sous ubuntu que je trouve plus intéressant


----------



## toche13 (8 Août 2009)

j'ai appelé Orange ( mon fournisseur) ils m'ont répondu que cela ne les concernait pas et m'ont renvoyé sur Apple France , chez Apple on m'a gentiment demandé de rappeler d'un fixe et quand je leur ai dit que j'en avais pas ils m'ont fait faire une manip pour rebooter l'iphone et se débarraser de moi , sans me renvoyer même un email alors qu'ils avaient pris mon adresse.
De toute façon on tombe sur des débiles qui lisent un listing , c'est dur de se faire comprendre.
Au fait j'oubliais de préciser que je leur ai expliqué que j'ai fais toutes les manip préconisées par Apple y compris la restauration et que rien n'y fait.
En désespoir de cause je vais retourner chez the phone house ou je l'ai acheté ey peut être qu'ils voudront bien me le changer sinon il reste la garantie casse !


----------



## wolfen13fr (8 Août 2009)

A titre indicatif, je suis aussi un fil sur les forums Apple ... et ils sont aussi énervés que nous !! 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2044754&start=0&tstart=0


----------



## atomebr (8 Août 2009)

il y a effectivement beaucoup de discussions et de forums un peu partout avec des gens qui se plaignent. 
Ce que je ne sais pas évaluer c'est combien d'utilisateurs cela touche: 1pour cent, 10 pour cent, ???
Je ne sais pas combien nous sommes à être inscrit sur ce forum de discussion mais on pourrait peut être tenter un sondage et avoir une idée sur un échantillon d'iphone vendus en France; il y a peut être eu des séries défectueuses et nous n'avons pas eu de chance?


----------



## WinMac (9 Août 2009)

> hi
> 
> as reported previously, they offered me _nothing_ when i booked an appointment at the genius bar at my local store, as it's out of warranty they've said there's absolutely nothing they can do and suggested i wait for a new update...which may...or equally, may not, fix the issue, oh and that's an update that they don't have a release date on too. so from the day 3.0 was released i've been with out wifi and will continue to be so until a magic fix materialises at some point...that no one knows when *(although estimated september sometime)...* so the problem that, conincedently was introduced after an offical software update from apple. no 'dodgy' software installation attempts. every possible thing 'above board'. all i am 'guilty' of is connecting my phone to my computer to sync, seeing an update was available for the handset, and agreeing to update. really put out with the response i got. i fully appreciate it wasn't the employees fault as such, but to walk away with the answer that basically i have to 'suck it n see' indefinately wasn't the most confidence boosting.
> 
> still really frustrated by this. struggling not to loose it with someone...really am.


Je pense qu'il faut rechercher si l'estimation d'une version en septembre est valable... en espérant que ce ne soit pas septembre 2010 !!! Pour l'instant sauf à vérifier cette estimation de délai, chez Apple c'est.....septembre "noir" 
Au fait, chez Apple le iPhone 3GS n'est plus disponible avant septembre 2009 : rupture de stock et impossibilité organisationnelle de fabriquer plus et plus vite... :mouais:  et dire qu'il y a du chômage aussi aux US, en Chine, etc...


----------



## wolfen13fr (9 Août 2009)

Oui, septembre devrait voir arriver les premières applications de réalité augmentée. Or l'API qui permet de réaliser ses applications est dans l'OS 3.1. Donc on peut espérer l'arrivée de l'OS 3.1 pour fin août - début septembre ... Mais il n'y a aucune certitude sur la correction du bug wifi ...


----------



## wolfen13fr (9 Août 2009)

Houaw ! Peut-être que c'est juste un passage mais j'ai le Wifi qui fonctionne depuis 30 minutes, sans interruption. J'ai juste testé un truc : j'ai supprimé le verrouillage automatique dans Réglages / Général / Verrouillage auto. J'ai mis "Jamais" ...

En effet, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, lors de mon premier retour sous OS 1.1.4, j'avais mis cette préférences sur jamais pour ne pas gêné le jailbreak qui risquait d'être long pour cause de downgrade de baseband. Or, lors de ma deuxième tentative, je n'avais pas mis cette préférence sur jamais mais sur 5 mn je crois. Et depuis, j'ai toujours mis une valeur (1, 2 ou 5 mn).

Suite à la lecture d'un autre post sur un autre forum (je ne sais même plus lequel !), je viens de teste ça et ... non seulement l'apparition des réseaux environnants a été instantanée mais en plus, je me suis connecté très vite et je n'ai toujours pas été déconnecté depuis plus de 30 minutes maintenant ...

Essayez pour voir et dites-moi ce qu'il en est. Je vous tiens aussi au courant !

Précision : je suis toujours en firmware 3.0.1, jailbreaké par redsn0w 0.7.2 sur un iPhone V1 8Go.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

Bon, ça n'aura duré qu'un temps mais j'ai eu accès au Wifi pendant plus d'une heure sans soucis ... Et puis plus rien. Et ça s'est coupé lorsque j'ai voulu lancer Cydia. Taille des données ? Application en cause ? Je ne sais pas mais cela confirme une chose : ce n'est pas un problème matériel !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------

Toutefois, je me retrouve quand même quelques jours (semaines ?) en arrière : je vois les réseaux Wifi, l'iPhone s'y connecte pendant quelques secondes puis se déconnecte ...
Lorsque je regarde dans Réglages / Wifi et que je sélectionne mon réseau Wifi habituel, je vois bien apparaître une adresse IP puis elle disparaît ... etc ...


----------



## toche13 (9 Août 2009)

ca va et ca vient , ça marche 30s et après plus rien , et surtout ça ne marche pas avec safari.


----------



## delbo (9 Août 2009)

Slt à tous j'ai le même problème! Je regrette vraiment d'avoir acheté cette mise à jour qui limite ma connection wifi (et qui n'a pas grand interet pour les touch par ailleurs).
Pensez vous que si on repasse à l'ancien OS on pourra par la suite y revenir sans payer à nouveau? (au cas où apple ferait une MAJ) 
Merci


----------



## lsr (10 Août 2009)

delbo a dit:


> Slt à tous j'ai le même problème! Je regrette vraiment d'avoir acheté cette mise à jour qui limite ma connection wifi (et qui n'a pas grand interet pour les touch par ailleurs).
> Pensez vous que si on repasse à l'ancien OS on pourra par la suite y revenir sans payer à nouveau? (au cas où apple ferait une MAJ)
> Merci


Surement que tu peux, à confirmer mais je crois que tu peux garder le fichier du firmware sur ton disque dur (enfin ton mac), comme ca t'auras même pas à le télécharger!
Jsuis à plus de 90% sur de moi, mais attends quand même une confirmation ce serait bête d'avoir à dépenser 8&#8364; à nouveau


----------



## WinMac (10 Août 2009)

Est-ce que c'est le même problème de wifi sur le G*S* ?

---------- Post added at 00h10 ---------- Previous post was at 00h06 ----------




lsr a dit:


> Jsuis à plus de 90% sur de moi, mais attends quand même une confirmation ce serait bête d'avoir à dépenser 8 à nouveau


C'est certain ! Je les ai tous sur HDD et en plus en..... free  :love:


----------



## WinMac (10 Août 2009)

Vu sur le forum de Apple International :


> Having Multiple Issues with the 3.0 firmware update
> 
> Just thought I would share a copy of my feedback here to see if anyone else is having some of the 5 issues I am having since I upgraded. I have been "using" (more like fighting with) the 3.0 update since its release. Here is what I sent to apple (most of it):
> 
> ...


Tant que Apple n'aura pas résolu le problème par une autre version que les 3.0 et 3.0.1 :
*RESTEZ EN VERSION 2.2.1* on ne le dira jamais assez !!!


----------



## toche13 (10 Août 2009)

Ben voila , appel chez Apple France aujourd'hui , je suis tombé sur une personne aimable , à l'écoute compréhensive et compétente ! passage de UPS chez moi demain ou après demain et réexpédition dans 5 jours ouvrés.
Voila , apparemment ils ne sont pas plus surpris que ça.


----------



## WinMac (10 Août 2009)

toche13 a dit:


> réexpédition dans 5 jours ouvrés.


 Tu auras grand intérêt à rester en OS2.2.1  
Tu peux déjà modifier ta signature


----------



## wolfen13fr (10 Août 2009)

toche13 a dit:


> Ben voila , appel chez Apple France aujourd'hui , je suis tombé sur une personne aimable , à l'écoute compréhensive et compétente ! passage de UPS chez moi demain ou après demain et réexpédition dans 5 jours ouvrés.
> Voila , apparemment ils ne sont pas plus surpris que ça.


Il était sous garantie, ton iPhone ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------


Bon, aujourd'hui encore, j'ai eu droit à une autre période de connexion Wifi. Une trentaine de minute ... Et actuellement, je "vois" les réseaux autour de moi sans pour autant pouvoir m'y connecter. Mais je note une nette évolution depuis 2 jours par rapport aux dernières semaines : je vois les réseaux !

Les points communs entre ma connexion d'hier et celle d'aujourd'hui : mon iPhone est raccordé en USB à mon Mac. Par contre, aujourd'hui, j'ai réussi à faire la connexion après avoir fait une synchro avec iTunes, avoir quitté iTunes et avoir fait un reset sur l'iPhone (oui, un test comme un autre après avoir lu ça sur un autre forum ...).

Hier, c'était juste un raccordement à mon Mac avec iTunes lancé mais sans synchro.

Bref, je reste convaincu que c'est un bug logiciel ...
Punaise, j'ai un copain qui a deux iPhone V1 qui ne présente pas le problème !!! grrrrr 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------

Bon, mon Wifi est revenu ... Mais je ne sais pas si c'est pour longtemps ou pas !

Alors, cette fois-ci, j'ai suivi une autre piste que j'avais rejeté au premier abord mais comme il ne faut rien négliger, j'ai décidé de tester.
J'ai tout simplement analysé les diverses applications et les dates d'achats de ces applications officielles (en terme d'applications Cydia, je n'ai que Cycorder, Serials, MobileTerminal et ActivateMMS2G, applications que j'ai installé depuis le premier jour où j'ai eu mon iPhone).

J'ai donc retiré de l'appareil les applications achetées au bout de quelques jours (pour l'historique, j'ai eu mon iPhone V1 d'occas en 2.2.1 début juillet, j'ai directement mis le 3.0 et le Wifi a parfaitement fonctionné pendant plusieurs jours avant de se dégrader au bout d'une semaine). Je ferai la liste plus tard ... Je ne sais pas si c'était ça mais ça fait maintenant plus d'une heure que je suis connecté ...

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite ...


----------



## toche13 (11 Août 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Tu auras grand intérêt à rester en OS2.2.1
> Tu peux déjà modifier ta signature



je croie que tu as raison , dommage pour le copier coller et les MMS

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------




wolfen13fr a dit:


> Il était sous garantie, ton iPhone ?



Ben oui , sinon je pouvais toujours me gratter le dos avec


----------



## atomebr (11 Août 2009)

j'ai retrouvé aussi brièvement des réseaux wifi aprés avoir installé skype; je crois que comme il ne fonctionne pas en 3G ce logiciel essaie vraiment de forcer le wifi;
Cela n'a cependant pas duré; 
le forum US Apple sur ce sujet fait maintenant 39 pages (en une vingtaine de jours) donc le problème doit être assez répandu. ce qui est curieux c'est qu'il n'a pas l'air non plus de toucher tout le monde. en tout cas tout le monde essaie plein de choses mais cela ne semble pas converger ni vers une solution ni meme vers une explication du problème.
l'échange des appareils sous garantie ne semble pas une solution définitive puisqu'il y en a qui sont à leur quatrième iphone en 3 semaines. A part attendre une réponse d'apple je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut faire.

Je me pose une question: si c'est vraiment irréversible et que c'est vraiment causé par la mise à jour plus ou moins obligatoire (que certains on meme acheté), est ce que la responsabilité d'apple n'est pas engagée même sur les appareils qui ne sont plus sous garantie ?


----------



## WoSarT (11 Août 2009)

J'ai effectivement le même problème 
Le niveau de reception a l'air bon, comme auparavant sur mon firmware 2.2.1, mais le temps de chargement d'une video youtube est ... très long. Je ne peux plus jouer en ligne à mon jeu préféré : FAST. Les pages internet se charge très lentement.

J'aimerais restaurer vers mon ancien firmware, la 2.2.1, est ce possible, et comment ? Si oui, vais-je perdre à vie mon OS 3 et donc devoir me le repayer à 8 ? Personne n'est au courant d'une future mise à jour corrigeant ce problème ? Merci !


----------



## wolfen13fr (12 Août 2009)

atomebr a dit:


> Je me pose une question: si c'est vraiment irréversible et que c'est vraiment causé par la mise à jour plus ou moins obligatoire (que certains on meme acheté), est ce que la responsabilité d'apple n'est pas engagée même sur les appareils qui ne sont plus sous garantie ?



Je suis aussi le forum chez Apple sur le sujet et effectivement, il n'en ressort pas de solution unique, qui fonctionne avec tout le monde. Par contre, je pense que jour après jour, on aura essayé toutes les manipulations possibles ! Pour ce qui est de la responsabilité d'Apple, effectivement, c'est possible. Je sais aussi que plusieurs avocats ont commencé à se regrouper pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire en class action (le poste d'un avocat est apparu sur le forum mais n'est pas resté longtemps ! Vive la modération !).



WoSarT a dit:


> J'ai effectivement le même problème
> Le niveau de reception a l'air bon, comme auparavant sur mon firmware 2.2.1, mais le temps de chargement d'une video youtube est ... très long. Je ne peux plus jouer en ligne à mon jeu préféré : FAST. Les pages internet se charge très lentement.
> 
> J'aimerais restaurer vers mon ancien firmware, la 2.2.1, est ce possible, et comment ? Si oui, vais-je perdre à vie mon OS 3 et donc devoir me le repayer à 8 ? Personne n'est au courant d'une future mise à jour corrigeant ce problème ? Merci !



Ceci n'a rien à voir avec le problème de ce fil de discussion. Ici, nous ne captons même pas les réseaux ou bien nous n'arrivons pas à nous connecter. Personnellement, si j'avais un débit hyper lent, je serais déjà content ! 
D'autre part, quelqu'un a déjà répondu à la question de la mise à jour payante : elle est payée, elle est acquise. Un retour en arrière ne changera rien à ce fait. Peut-être faut-il penser à faire une sauvegarde du fichier au cas où.


----------



## WinMac (12 Août 2009)

atomebr a dit:


> l'échange des appareils sous garantie ne semble pas une solution définitive puisqu'il y en a qui sont à leur quatrième iphone en 3 semaines. A part attendre une réponse d'apple je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut faire.


Et 4 fois de suite ils repassent à la V3 ? Ce sont des masochistes ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------




wolfen13fr a dit:


> plusieurs avocats ont commencé à se regrouper pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire en class action


Aux US mais en France ce n'est pas encore possible 
Par contre, contacter des associations telles "Que Choisir", "50 millions de consommateurs" ( http://www.dgccrf.bercy.gouv.fr/associations/assoc_nationales.htm ) ou porter plainte auprès de la DGCCRF (Direction générale de la Concurrence, de la Consommation et de   la Répression des fraudes - il existe un bureau par département http://www.dgccrf.bercy.gouv.fr/contacts.htm ) (ou *par téléphone : 3939* Info Service Consommation  (*0,12 &#8364; la minute*) c'est plus que souhaitable quand des Clients sont pris pour des gogos...en Droit Français *le fournisseur a une obligation de résultat et non une obligation de moyen* dans ce cas précis d'achat "publicitairement imposé lors de la connexion avec le très recommandé Apple iTunes ! Vente pratiquement "forcée" ou déguisée laissant croire à une amélioration de fonctionnement mais qui dans les faits détériore le fonctionnement de l'appareil et le rend inutilisable par rapport aux fonctions pour lesquelles il a été vendu initialement. Doloris closus = dommages et intérêts !
Pour lui écrire par courrier postal, portez simplement          sur l'enveloppe, dûment affranchie, contenant votre courrier, la mention* Boîte            Postale 5 000* ainsi que le *code postal* et le *nom du chef              lieu* de votre département :
*Exemple :* (Timbre          au tarif          en vigueur)
​ Boîte postale          5000 (pour TOUS les départements)
         44000 NANTES (ou autre département)

Dans votre  lettre, exposez de façon claire et précise votre problème et joignez, *en photocopie  car vous devez impérativement garder les originaux*, tous les documents  en votre possession nécessaires à l'étude de votre cas.
        Vous recevrez un          avis de réception vous précisant le nom et l'adresse de l'organisme qui a, le          cas échéant, été chargé de traiter votre dossier. C'est lui qui, en cas :        


de simple demande de renseignements, vous répondra directement ;
de            différend entre vous et un commerçant sur l'application d'un accord passé, effectuera            une démarche en vue de tenter un règlement amiable.
        Si aucune solution          amiable ne peut être trouvée, vous conservez, bien sûr, la possibilité d'un recours    à la justice, si vous le souhaitez.

La Boîte Postale 5 000 est une équipe qui, aidée par l'unité départementale  de la concurrence, de la consommation et de la répression des fraudes, comprend  des représentants des organisations de consommateurs, des commerçants et des producteurs.
Elle  a pour mission de vous informer de vos droits et obligations, de vous aider à  résoudre vos difficultés, de faciliter si possible les règlements à l'amiable,  de vous conseiller.​


----------



## wolfen13fr (13 Août 2009)

Extrêmement intéressants, tous ces renseignements. Je les garde de côté pour d'autres cas. Mais j'encourage vraiment les utilisateurs d'iPhone qu'ils ont acheté neuf (avec leur facture quoi !) à faire la démarche. Personnellement, je ne peux pas, ayant acheté mon iPhone d'occasion il y a peu ...


----------



## toche13 (13 Août 2009)

Iphone tout neuf reçu ce matin à 11h30 avec nouveau numéro de série , couvert par la garantie en cours , reçu par UPS en 48 h chrono après que je l'ai renvoyé !!
au démarrage iphone en version 3.01  wifi marche impeccable .
par contre je vais restaurer mes paramètres et après je verrais si ça marche toujours !


----------



## atomebr (13 Août 2009)

tiens nous au courant;
ton nouveau numéro de série est il trés éloigné du précédent? On devrait pouvoir remonter au dates de fabrication à partir du numéro de série


----------



## toche13 (13 Août 2009)

Bon après restauration le wifi marche impec même au fond du jardin !!
le numéro n'a plus rien à voir hormis le début 889 et la fin  Y7H  , l'ancien contenait des lettres avant leY7H , le  nouveau uniquement des chiffres .


----------



## atomebr (13 Août 2009)

Le numéro de série des iPhone est dans le format suivant:
 xxYzzAAAAAA
 xx = code de l'usine de fabrication (Exemple 85 = china)
Y =  année de production (exemple 8 = 2008)
zz = semaine de production (exemple 01 première semaine de janvier)

 AAAAAA il doit y avoir le modèle et le numéro d'ordre dans la semaine de production. La jene connais pas le détail. le mien fini aussi par Y7H donc ce doit être le modéle 3G 8 ?

 On peut avoir le lieu de fabrication et plus de détail en utilisant le décodeur fourni ici:http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html
 autre site utile, apple donne le status de garantie en tapant son numéro de série ici:
https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do


----------



## toche13 (13 Août 2009)

Model: MB046/MB489 iPhone 3G 8GB Black
Group1: iPhone
Group2: 3G
Generation:
ModelCode:
Screen size: 3.5 inch
Screen resolution: 480x320 pixels
Colour: Black
Capacity: 8GB
Factory: 88 (Shenzhen, China)
Production year: 2009
Production week: 32 (August)


----------



## atomebr (13 Août 2009)

Toche c'est celui avant ou aprés échange que tu as donné ?
voici pour le mien qui ne capte plus le wifi

Model: *MB046/MB489 iPhone 3G 8GB Black  *
Group1: *iPhone*
Group2: *3G*
Generation: 
ModelCode: 
Screen size: *3.5 inch*
Screen resolution: *480x320 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *8GB*
Factory: *85* (China)
Production year: 2009
Production week: 19  (May)


----------



## toche13 (14 Août 2009)

atomebr a dit:


> Toche c'est celui avant ou aprés échange que tu as donné ?
> voici pour le mien qui ne capte plus le wifi
> 
> Model: *MB046/MB489 iPhone 3G 8GB Black  *
> ...



C'est bien celui après échange , normalement le tien est sous garantie à ce que je voie , fais le changer !

VOICI L'ANCIEN

Model: *MB046/MB489 iPhone 3G 8GB Black  *
Group1: *iPhone*
Group2: *3G*
Generation: 
ModelCode: 
Screen size: *3.5 inch*
Screen resolution: *480x320 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *8GB*
Factory: *88* (Shenzhen, China)
Production year: 2009
Production week: 09  (March)


----------



## wolfen13fr (15 Août 2009)

Cela ne nous donne pas de pistes franchement intéressantes ...
Voici pour moi : 

Name: Apple iPhone
Model: MA712 iPhone 8GB 
Group1: iPhone
Group2: 
Generation: 1
ModelCode: iphone
Family name: A1203
Screen size: 3.5 inch
Screen resolution: 480x320 pixels
Colour: Silver
Capacity: 8GB
Factory: 88 (Shenzhen, China)
Production year: 2007
Production week: 50 (December)
Production number: 16474 (within this week)

Pour info, je suis redescendu une fois de plus en 1.1.4 (baseband 04.04.05_G, la version même qui m'avait permis de retrouver le Wifi il y a une quinzaine de jours) mais je n'ai pas retrouvé ma connexion cette fois-ci. Du coup, je suis remonté en 2.2.1 (retour du firmware 04.05.04_G) et j'attends un peu pour remettre la 3.0.1 si je n'ai pas de connexion qui apparaît ...

J'arrive de temps en temps à voir les points d'accès Wifi autour de moi mais c'est très rare. Et je n'ai pas eu de connexion depuis 5 jours, le retour des connexions longues (plus d'une heure) n'aura durée que 2 jours (dimanche et lundi dernier).

Ceci me ramène à une conclusion tout autre que celle que j'avançais il y a quelques jours : c'est peut-être bien me matériel qui est touché. Mais je maintiens que c'est la mise à jour 3.0 qui a servi de mèche ... Je pense que cette installation est allée modifier en profondeur un réglage matériel et que ce réglage à "détériorer" le chipset wifi. En effet, si le problème était essentiellement lié au firmware et / ou au baseband, le downgrade des deux ensembles (donc 1.1.4 pour ma part puisque à partir de la version 2.0 de l'OS, le baseband de l'iPhone V1 n'a plus changé) devrait rétablir le bon fonctionnement de l'appareil. Or, ce n'est pas le cas.

Sur mes trois tentatives de downgrade, seule la première m'a permis de retrouver le Wifi. J'en arrive donc à penser que je suis tombé tout simplement, pure coïncidence, sur une période de connexion fonctionnelle comme j'en ai eu dimanche et lundi dernier. 

De plus, chez beaucoup d'entre nous (mais pas chez tous), la dégradation a été graduelle. Ce qui m'amène à croire à un problème hard. Un problème soft aurait été direct et réglé par un retour en arrière.

Maintenant, si il est possible par une manipulation logiciel (modification d'un firmware - n'oublions pas que ce que nous appelons firmware est en réalité un OS et ce que nous appelons baseband s'apparente plus à un vrai firmware à savoir la couche logiciel d'un composant électronique écrite en dur) de revenir en arrière et de retrouver la stabilité du Wifi, cela ne pourra venir que d'Apple. Nous sommes donc suspendu à une hypothétique solution apportée par la prochaine mise à jour 3.1.

Sinon, nous voilà avec un joli téléphone qui n'offre plus de possibilité de connexion Wifi ... banal comme bien d'autres téléphones. Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'abonnement EDGE / 3G, au revoir internet sur l'iPhone. Plus de connexion dans les Mac Do, avec les multitudes de Neuf Wifi et Free Wifi, etc, etc ...

Maintenant, ce sont mes conclusion et elles n'engagent que moi ...


----------



## atomebr (15 Août 2009)

wolfen je pense que tu as raison 
si des systèmes fabriqués en 87 et en 89 ont le même problème  cela ne peut pas venir d'un pb de fabrication
le plus vraisemblable est effectivement que le flashage du firmware radio (modem) a entraîné le chipset wifi hors limite et qu'il ne s'en remet pas
ce que je ne vois pas c'est pourquoi tout le monde n'a pas le meme problème: il n'y a pas trente six possibilités pour mettre à jour et de toute facon, juste avant de flasher je pense que le téléphone est réinitialisé. De toute facon c'est itune qui fait tout.

je vais demander un échange lundi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

désolé je voulais dire 2007 et 2009 vous aviez compris


----------



## WinMac (15 Août 2009)

atomebr a dit:


> On peut avoir le lieu de fabrication et plus de détail en utilisant le décodeur fourni ici:http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


*Génial !!!* 
Serial number: *modéré hein !* 
Model: *Mxxxx iPod touch (Gen 2) 8GB *
Group1: *iPod*
Group2: *Touch*
Generation: *2*
ModelCode: 
Screen size: *3.5 inch*
Screen resolution: *480x320 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *8GB*
Factory: *1A* (China)
Production year: 2009
Production week: 04  (January)
Production number: 2518 (within this week)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------




atomebr a dit:


> autre site utile, apple donne le status de garantie en tapant son numéro de série ici:
> https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do


*Super !!!* 
1. Saisissez votre numéro de série et votre pays
Numéro de série et pays fournis.

2. Informations sur la garantie de votre iPod
Nos dossiers indiquent que votre produit est couvert par la garantie limitée Apple et la date d&#8217;expiration estimée est le 27 février 2010.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------




wolfen13fr a dit:


> Ceci me ramène à une conclusion tout autre que celle que j'avançais il y a quelques jours : c'est peut-être bien me matériel qui est touché. Mais je maintiens que c'est la mise à jour 3.0 qui a servi de mèche ... Je pense que cette installation est allée modifier en profondeur un réglage matériel et que ce réglage à "détériorer" le chipset wifi. En effet, si le problème était essentiellement lié au firmware et / ou au baseband, le downgrade des deux ensembles (donc 1.1.4 pour ma part puisque à partir de la version 2.0 de l'OS, le baseband de l'iPhone V1 n'a plus changé) devrait rétablir le bon fonctionnement de l'appareil. Or, ce n'est pas le cas. .../...De plus, chez beaucoup d'entre nous (mais pas chez tous), la dégradation a été graduelle. Ce qui m'amène à croire à un problème hard. Un problème soft aurait été direct et réglé par un retour en arrière.


Cher wolfen je suis très sincèrement désolé pour cette bien triste conclusion que j'avais d'ailleurs émise par déduction logique dans les pages précédentes suite aux résultats de tes tests. En ce cas, que je pense hard, je ne suis pas certain qu'un nouvel OS 3.1 ou ultérieur puisse améliorer la situation puisque le big problème se situe au niveau du hard "cramé"... 
Comme tu le dis avec justesse "_c'est la mise à jour 3.0 qui a servi de mèche_" ce qui me porte à répondre au vu de la proposition très incitative de Apple moyennant finance dans iTunes et sans aucun avertissement avant achat de l'OS3.0, que juridiquement Apple est entièrement responsable du dégât par défaut d'information de risque et de ce fait attaquable en justice pour vente d'un produit incompatible avec le hard générant une détérioration irréversible du matériel. Je pense que tu peux essayer dans un premier temps de les joindre par courrier recommandé avec accusé de réception adressé au Directeur Général France, en leur mettant cette pression juridique et leur proposer un arrangement amiable (échange) en lieu et place d'une plainte tant auprès des Autorités de Justice qu'auprès des diverses organisations de défense des consommateurs et de la DGCCRF en leur expliquant qu'ils auraient bien moins à perdre d'un échange d'appareil que d'un procès nonobstant une très mauvaise publicité au détriment de la marque surtout à l'avant veille (septembre) de la sortie de nouveaux produits. Tente le coup, au pire cela ne te coutera que le prix d'envoi d'une lettre recommandée avec AR...

_Apple_ _France_ 12 Avenue d'Océanie, ZA de  Courtaboeuf 3 LES ULIS Cedex Ile de France 91956

Adresse postale Apple siège international :
Apple Inc., 1 Infinite Loop, Cupertino, Californie, USA, 95014 - États-Unis


----------



## wolfen13fr (15 Août 2009)

Ben le problème, c'est que la mise à jour vers l'OS 3.0 est gratuite pour l'iPhone (ce que je trouve d'ailleurs ridicule, c'est qu'elle soit payante pour l'iPod !). Donc je ne sais pas si c'est pareil ... Il faut que je relise le contrat qui est livré avec.

Bon, n'empêche que c'est le jour où je ponds cette conclusion que mon Wifi redonne des signes de vie ! Pour la petite histoire, depuis mon Firmware 2.2.1, j'ai décidé de faire une mise à jour vers le firmware 3.0.1. Mise à jour effectuée sans soucis. Là, je n'avais toujours pas de Wifi disponible même si je voyais de temps en temps mes réseaux (j'ai une NeufBox avec la fonctionnalité hotspot activée sur Wifi + FON). Et puis je me suis dit "puisque je n'ai pas le Wifi, autant avoir tout ce que j'ai envie d'avoir quand même !", ce qui inclut ActiveMMS2G, Cycorder, MobileTerminal, iFile et PPEnabler. Donc, je l'ai jailbreaké. Et tant qu'à faire, dans le but de peut-être le revoir, je l'ai aussi désimlocké. Et donc, au premier redémarrage, j'ai eu droit à une mise à jour du bootloader et ... une flashage du firmware !

Et depuis, je vois les réseaux pratiquement tout le temps. Et pire : j'arrive à me connecter assez souvent. Par contre, je suis obligé régulièrement "d'oublier les réseaux" pour pouvoir m'y connecter de nouveau, surtout le "Neuf WiFi FON" car sinon, la fenêtre web d'authentification n'apparaît pas.

Bref, je ne sais pas trop ce qui se passe ... Bon, là, à l'heure où j'écris, je n'arrive pas à rester connecter longtemps. Mais mes réseaux sont TOUJOURS visibles. Et cette après-midi, j'ai pu resté connecté trois fois 30 mn environs. Par contre, j'ai déconnecté manuellement à chaque fois, avant de me faire éjecter par l'appareil. Peut-être que ça joue dans le problème ...

Bref, là, du coup, tout mon discours plus haut est carrément mort ... pffff ...


----------



## lsr (16 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> Et depuis, je vois les réseaux pratiquement tout le temps. Et pire : j'arrive à me connecter assez souvent. Par contre, je suis obligé régulièrement "d'oublier les réseaux" pour pouvoir m'y connecter de nouveau, surtout le "Neuf WiFi FON" car sinon, *la fenêtre web d'authentification n'apparaît pas.*


Exactement le même soucis avec l'OS 3.0 sur mon ipod touch, par contre aucun soucis de connexion, j'ai juste le débit qui s'est écroulé, mais ca reste suffisant pour surfer.


----------



## wolfen13fr (16 Août 2009)

Bon, j'ai de nouveau mon Wifi qui fonctionne, je suis connecté depuis plus d'une heure. J'ai relevé un point commun avec ma connexion fonctionnelle d'hier après-midi : l'iPhone était en partie déchargé (pas entièrement à plat) et je l'ai branché à mon Mac pour qu'il se recharge et pour faire les mises à jour de mes podcasts. Et j'ai commencé à avoir une connexion fonctionnelle après avoir dépassé les 60% de charge environ. J'ai gardé la connexion jusqu'à 100% et puis encore lorsque le téléphone était débranché pendant un moment. Ensuite, je pouvais voir les réseaux mais plus me connecter. Et depuis ce matin (j'étais redescendu en dessous des 50% de charge), je ne voyais plus de réseau. J'ai branché alors que l'iPhone était à environ 40%.

Et là, il est connecté, tranquille, je peux surfer, relever mes emails, mettre à jour Tele7Jours, aller sur Facebook, etc ... Trop bizarre ...

Il y a quelques jours (semaines ?) je notais l'influence de la gestion de l'énergie sur la disponibilité du Wifi ... Je pense que finalement, c'est une piste intéressante à suivre ...


----------



## wolfen13fr (16 Août 2009)

Voilà, une fois l'iPhone débranché, il a tenu quelques minutes connecté puis il a perdu la connexion et a refusé de se connecter de nouveau. J'en étais à environ 95% de charge ... Depuis, je vois les réseaux alentours mais lorsque j'en sélectionne un, je reste connecté 10s, sans possibilité d'exploiter la connexion ...
Je pense que je ré-essayerai de me connecter lors de la prochaine recharge. Je vous tiens au courant ...


----------



## atomebr (16 Août 2009)

regardez ici :
http://www.internetnews.com/mobility/article.php/3834731
au moins on parle de nous ... Enfin un peu seulement 
ATT proteste parque les iphones sans wifi ne peuvent pas se connecter sur leur hotspot et a peut être plus de chances de se faire entendre que nous......
Enfin;
Wolfen donnes nous le dernier firmware que tu as réinstallé qui résoud partiellement le problème 

@plus


----------



## wolfen13fr (16 Août 2009)

C'est vrai que c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle ! J'ai entendu parlé de ça sur le forum Apple.

Pour le firmware, je n'ai rien changé, c'est le firmware officiel 3.0.1 téléchargé chez Apple. Et je l'ai jailbreaké et désimlocké avec redwn0w 0.7.2 qui s'appuyait sur un firmware 3.0 officiel de chez Apple.

Par contre, dans les changements entre maintenant et avant, je n'ai pas ré-installé sbsettings, comme je le faisais avant. En effet, j'ai remarqué que cet utilitaire n'inscrivait pas forcément les bons formats de valeurs dans les fichiers .plist de l'iPhone (genre il inscrit <integer>0</integer> à la place de <false/>, etc ...).

Maintenant, de là à dire que c'est ça qui fait que ça marche "un peu mieux" ...


----------



## atomebr (16 Août 2009)

j 'ai refais aussi la manip retour en 3.0 re passage en 3.0.1 débloqué avec ultrasn0w
rien n'y fait . 
je n'ai pas fait la manip du freezer car j'ai peur que cela puisse jouer sur la garantie
je vais demander l'échange et je vous tiens au courant
je pense que même sans garantie ca vaut le coup au moins de réclamer à apple


----------



## wolfen13fr (16 Août 2009)

Pour ma part, entre vendredi et hier, j'ai fait 1.1.4 -> 2.2.1 -> 3.0.1. Je n'ai fait le jailbreak que de la 3.0.1. Mais je n'ai commencé à revoir les réseaux Wifi autour de moi qu'après le Jailbreak de la 3.0.1 via redsn0w. Je précise que je n'ai pas besoin du désimlockage mais je l'ai effectué parce que je me souvenais qu'il touchait aussi au baseband ... Je me suis dit "au cas où" ...

De toute façon, je suis complètement perdu sur cette affaire maintenant ...


----------



## WinMac (17 Août 2009)

Dans 1 mois ou peut-être 2 ou 3 semaines Apple commercialisera ses nouveaux iPod Touch 3° génération; peut-être les sortiront-ils avec une version 3.1 car un iPod 3 sans Wifi...


----------



## Windsurfer (17 Août 2009)

Je viens de mettre à jour mon ipod touch en installant la version 3.0 (oui je sais je suis suicidaire, mais j'utilise rarement le wifi de l'ipod). Enfin après installation, j'ai quand meme voulu le test avec ma borne wifi, et je ne vois aucune différence : toujours 3 trais alors que je suis quand meme à plus de 10m de l'émetteur (et un étage en dessous, y a pas mal d'obstacles entre moi et la borne). Par contre, en activant le bluetooth en même temps, le wifi est plus aléatoire, et passe de 3 barres à 1 barre.

Essayer votre wifi sans bluetooth, ca marchera peut etre mieux ^^


----------



## atomebr (17 Août 2009)

Dis moi toche pour obtenir l'échange sous garantie tu as appelé l'assistance technique au 0805 540 003 ou un service commercial ?


----------



## wolfen13fr (17 Août 2009)

Windsurfer a dit:


> Je viens de mettre à jour mon ipod touch en installant la version 3.0 (oui je sais je suis suicidaire, mais j'utilise rarement le wifi de l'ipod). Enfin après installation, j'ai quand meme voulu le test avec ma borne wifi, et je ne vois aucune différence : toujours 3 trais alors que je suis quand meme à plus de 10m de l'émetteur (et un étage en dessous, y a pas mal d'obstacles entre moi et la borne). Par contre, en activant le bluetooth en même temps, le wifi est plus aléatoire, et passe de 3 barres à 1 barre.
> 
> Essayer votre wifi sans bluetooth, ca marchera peut etre mieux ^^


Tu penses bien que depuis plus d'un mois et demi de tests multiples et variés, on a bien essayé le coup du Bluetooth ! 
Personnellement, je n'utilise pas le Bluetooth. Mais maintenant que tu en parles, j'ai fait un essai un jour quand même, avec une oreillette. Mais c'était avant que cela ne fonctionne plus. J'étais déjà en OS 3.0 et c'était quelques jours avant que ça se mette à se dégrader ... Lié ? Pas lié ? Personnellement, je ne pense pas mais pourquoi pas. Dans cette affaire, tant qu'on a pas de position officiel d'Apple, on ne peut rien affirmer.


----------



## WinMac (17 Août 2009)

*Centre des Firmwares*
http://www.ipodtouchmasterfr.com/firmware/index.html


----------



## toche13 (17 Août 2009)

atomebr a dit:


> Dis moi toche pour obtenir l'échange sous garantie tu as appelé l'assistance technique au 0805 540 003 ou un service commercial ?



J'ai appelé l'assistance Apple au numero 0805 540 003 , j'ai bien expliqué que j'avais déja effectué les manip préconisées par Apple sur le site de support.

J'ai remarqué 2 choses avec mon nouvel Iphone :

1. la réception wifi est bien meilleure qu'avec le précédent y compris lorsque celui ci était neuf ( perte de connexion dans ma chambre avec l'ancien et pas avec le nouveau.

2.j'avais une erreur de connexion avec safari lorsque le wifi n'était pas disponible
je devais parfois le désactiver pour naviguer en 3 G , avec le nouveau pas de problème c'est automatique.

Ont'ils changé la puce wifi sur les derniers modèles fabriqués ?

*Produit :*
                         IPHONE 3G                                    *Numéro de série :*              88******Y7H                                    *Numéro de réparation :*              D******90                                    *Service demandé le :*              10-Aug-2009                                    *État de la réparation :*                               Produit de remplacement expédié                                                              


 *Étape 1 - Demande* 
              Produit reçu (12-Aug-2009)            
Expédié via UPS avec le numéro de suivi 1Z************89
 



 *Étape 2 - Service* 
              Problème identifié (12-Aug-2009)
 



 *Étape 3 - Retour* 
              Produit de remplacement expédié (12-Aug-2009)            
Expédié via UPS avec le numéro de suivi 1Z8************76
Reçu chez moi à 11h30 le 13 !!!!


----------



## WinMac (17 Août 2009)

toche13 a dit:


> Ont'ils changé la puce wifi sur les derniers modèles fabriqués ?


Peut-être ...
Regardes aussi ta version OS dans le nouveau (paramètres) 2.2.1, 3.0, 3.0.1 ou......3.1


----------



## toche13 (17 Août 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Peut-être ...
> Regardes aussi ta version OS dans le nouveau (paramètres) 2.2.1, 3.0, 3.0.1 ou......3.1



3.01 ( 7A400 )


----------



## GoodMichou (18 Août 2009)

Oui, j'ai remarqué cela aussi.
Pour y remèdier j'ai télécharger Wifi Trak sur l'App Store. Mais sans succès.


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Août 2009)

bonjour,

comment on fait pour remettre iphone OS 2.0 sur un ipod touch ?


----------



## WinMac (18 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> comment on fait pour remettre iphone OS 2.0 sur un ipod touch ?


Il ne faut pas mettre la version iPhone sur l'iPod... mais la version Ipod Touch !
Soit tu fais "restaurer" dans iTunes soit download link :
iPod2,1_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw             :
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ysfakl


----------



## atomebr (21 Août 2009)

pour moi pb résolu depuis hier:
avant hier appel au service assistance apple (visiblement ils ne sont pas surpris par le pb du wifi et si on leur dit que l'on a tout essayé ils ne proposent rien de plus). Les seules questions que pose la gentille madame sont au sujet des indicateurs de choc et d'humidité.
échange standard; j'aurais pu prendre la méthode de le renvoyer et d'attendre deux ou trois jours pour recevoir le nouveau comme Toche.
j'ai choisi de payer 29 pour avoir une extension de garantie de 2 ans (on ne sait jamais si ils préparent de nouvelles mise à jour de l'OS !!!) et le monsieur d'UPS est venu le lendemain (hier) avec une jolie boite pleine (nouvel iphone) et une jolie boite vide (pour reprendre l'ancien).
en principe cela peut etre un échange standard mais je pense que c'est un tout neuf
Model: MB046/MB489 iPhone 3G 8GB Black
Group1: iPhone
Group2: 3G
Generation:
ModelCode:
Screen size: 3.5 inch
Screen resolution: 480x320 pixels
Colour: Black
Capacity: 8GB
Factory: 88 (Shenzhen, China)
Production year: 2009
Production week: 27 (July)

donc fabriqué il y a 5 semaines
OS version 3.0 (7a341)
Radio  modem 04.26.28
wifi parfait (je détecte 4 réseaux dés la mise en marche)
itunes veut le mettre à jour en 3.01 dés qu'on le branche mais j'ai résisté..
Enfin bon aprés une journée sans faiblesse wifi aucune j'ai du le désimlocker pour mettre une autre carte sim.
au cours de l'opération je l'ai donc fait passer en 3.01(7A400) par redsnow
Tout fonctionne toujours depuis plus de 24H sans aucun problème; 
Je pense donc bien qu'il s'agissait d'un problème hard induit par la mise à jour de la rom radio (modem) et qui ne doit toucher que certains modèles.
En tout cas la logistique apple sur les échanges fonctionne parfaitement.
je ne sais pas ce qui se passe pour ceux qui ne sont pas sous garantie mais je pense que c'est jouable de discuter pour en obtenir un nouveau avec une ristourne conséquente. On le trouve aux US dans certaines chaines à 79$ (99$ - 20$remise exceptionnelle) donc ils peuvent faire un effort!


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Août 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Il ne faut pas mettre la version iPhone sur l'iPod... mais la version Ipod Touch !
> Soit tu fais "restaurer" dans iTunes soit download link :
> iPod2,1_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw             :
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ysfakl



oui, je mets celle pour ipod touch.

mais je n'arrive pas a la remettre, itunes dit qu'il n'a pas pu restorer erreur 20 

mon écran fonctionne pas correctement avec les deux doits dans safari et ma batterie tient plus qu'1,5 heure, en desactivant la relève automatique des mails. :rateau:


----------



## trumpet (22 Août 2009)

Arrrghhhh, je suis vert ! 

Ca coûte la peau des yeux ce ptit engin (moi c'est un Iphone v1 16Go qui vient des US et qui n'est bien sur plus sous garantie).....Et tout ce que je lis me fait froid dans le dos.
Biensur je l'ai passé en 3.0.1 jailbreaké par redsnow.....et biensur j'ai les mêmes problèmes que wolfen pour le wifi.
Au fait Wolfen comment fais tu sans sbsettings pour régler la présence du Edge ou non ?

Ouuuh que non je ne suis pas content  Ce qui m'étonne franchement c'est qu'un downgrade ne change pas la donne ! Et si c'est un problème hardware je l'ai dans le baba !


Est-il possible d'appeler apple pour leur faire part du problème (même si ce n'est pas sous garantie ils devraient faire un geste commercial.....enfin peut être......et puis au moins ça défoulerait un peu)

Quel téléphone le moins cher possible existe en wifi ?


----------



## wolfen13fr (22 Août 2009)

Ben ... Apple est forcément au courant. Mais ils font la sourde oreille. Ils sont forcément au courant parce que le fil de discussion sur leur site fait déjà plus de 48 pages, parce que AT&T commence à se plaindre du problème vu que leurs clients n'arrivent pas à se connecter sur leurs hotspots wifi et encombrent leur réseau 3G ou EDGE et parce qu'on en parle un peu partout sur le Web ... sans résultat !

Personnellement, j'ai arrêté les tests pour le moment. Marre de restaurer/downgrader/jailbreaker/effacer ... Je pars en vacances avec un iPhone qui n'est qu'un bête téléphone avec un peu plus d'applications que les autres (n'ayant pas de forfais Internet !).


----------



## atomebr (22 Août 2009)

Allons Wolfen faut pas perdre patience. Mais bien sur que si que l'on est entendu. Voici un extrait de ce que nous dit le grand chef d'apple en personne, Steve Jobs:

"The good news is that if you buy products from companies that support them well, like Apple tries to do, you will receive years of useful and satisfying service from them even as newer models are introduced."
et un peu plus loin:
"...we need to do a better job taking care of our early iPhone customers as we aggressively go after new ones with a lower price. Our early customers trusted us, and we must live up to that trust with our actions in moments like these."

source:http://www.apple.com/hotnews/openiphoneletter/


----------



## wolfen13fr (24 Août 2009)

C'est un peu hors sujet mais il fallait que je le dise quelque part : ça me gonfle de voir des andouilles venir sur le forum Apple pour dire "ah ben moi, je n'ai pas de soucis !" ou encore mieux : "Je n'ai pas de soucis, ceux autour de moi n'ont pas de soucis donc c'est vous qui ne savez pas utiliser l'iPhone comme il faut, lisez le manuel !" ... Si t'as pas de soucis, ne vient pas poster, abruti !!


----------



## toche13 (25 Août 2009)

atomebr a dit:


> pour moi pb résolu depuis hier:
> avant hier appel au service assistance apple (visiblement ils ne sont pas surpris par le pb du wifi et si on leur dit que l'on a tout essayé ils ne proposent rien de plus). Les seules questions que pose la gentille madame sont au sujet des indicateurs de choc et d'humidité.
> échange standard; j'aurais pu prendre la méthode de le renvoyer et d'attendre deux ou trois jours pour recevoir le nouveau comme Toche.
> j'ai choisi de payer 29 pour avoir une extension de garantie de 2 ans (on ne sait jamais si ils préparent de nouvelles mise à jour de l'OS !!!) et le monsieur d'UPS est venu le lendemain (hier) avec une jolie boite pleine (nouvel iphone) et une jolie boite vide (pour reprendre l'ancien).



Je suis content que ton problème soit résolu , évidemment ça ne change rien pour ceux qui ne sont pas sous garantie , mais ceux qui sont sous garantie ne doivent pas hésiter à le faire changer.


----------



## toche13 (27 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> C'est un peu hors sujet mais il fallait que je le dise quelque part : ça me gonfle de voir des andouilles venir sur le forum Apple pour dire "ah ben moi, je n'ai pas de soucis !" ou encore mieux : "Je n'ai pas de soucis, ceux autour de moi n'ont pas de soucis donc c'est vous qui ne savez pas utiliser l'iPhone comme il faut, lisez le manuel !" ... Si t'as pas de soucis, ne vient pas poster, abruti !!



garde ton sang froid , et allez lOM !


----------



## wolfen13fr (28 Août 2009)

Il faut que je vous raconte la dernière :

Bon, on a changé le forfait mobile de ma chère et tendre : on a clôturé son (mon ancien !) vieux forfais Orange (OLA même à l'époque) pour passer chez VirginMobile avec un forfais Paradyse 2h sans engagement à 31,90 &#8364; a lieu des 38 &#8364; pour mes 4h sans aucune option avant. Bref, moi, j'ai un forfais du boulot qui n'a pas de data inclus donc je me tâte pour prendre un forfais Paradyse aussi. Mais comme j'ai lu que c'était pas facile à adapter à l'iPhone, j'ai testé avec la carte SIM de ma chère et tendre.

Après quelques tests, me voici avec mon forfais qui fonctionne sur l'iPhone. Pas de soucis ... (J'ai suivi les instructions de ce forum : forcer iTunes à accepter les fichiers ipcc et )

Ensuite, quand ça a marché, je remets mes réglages et ma carte SIM d'origine. Et là, au redémarrage, pour la première fois, j'ai eu droit à un "pas de wifi" grisé ! J'ai halluciné ! Je vérifie mes réglages, je redémarre et ma carte Wifi revient ... avec une adresse Mac différente !!!! Si si, je vous assure : j'ai une trace de l'ancienne (à l'époque lointaine où le wifi fonctionnait encore du mon iPhone, j'avais filtré les adresses Mac sur ma box).
Ancienne adresse Mac : 00:1E:52:16:58:5B (sachant que l'adresse Bluetooth est 00:1E:52:16:58:5A ... D'ailleurs, est-ce le cas chez vous, adresse Mac et Bluetooth proche ?)
Nouvelle adresse Mac : 00:5A:49:42:52:49. Rien à voir ...

Quelqu'un a une idée sur ce phénomène ???

Bon, attention, pas résultat niveau Wifi : pas de connexion.


----------



## toche13 (30 Août 2009)

wolfen13fr a dit:


> d
> Ancienne adresse Mac : 00:1E:52:16:58:5B (sachant que l'adresse Bluetooth est 00:1E:52:16:58:5A ... D'ailleurs, est-ce le cas chez vous, adresse Mac et Bluetooth proche ?)
> Nouvelle adresse Mac : 00:5A:49:42:52:49. Rien à voir ...



ben pour moi adresse wifi et bluetooth diffèrent uniquement sur dernier chiffre 48et 47

Ps : mon wifi marche impec malgré le nouveau firmware 3.01 préchargé dans mon nouvel iphone.


----------



## wolfen13fr (1 Septembre 2009)

Bon ben j'ai abandonné. J'ai trouvé un iPhone 3G d'occas en 3.0.1 qui a un Wifi parfaitement fonctionnel. J'ai trouvé un acheteur pour mon iPhone V1 sans Wifi (l'acheteur est au courant).

Pour info, un Russe a trouvé un truc qui marche pour certains mais pas pour tous : il met en route le bluetooth, met en route le wifi puis coupe le bluetooth. Il arrive alors à se connecter sans soucis pendant quelques jours.

Un américain a indiqué pour sa part avoir retrouvé le Wifi après avoir passé plus d'une semaine sans essayer de se connecter.

J'ai abandonné pour moi mais pas pour la cause ! J'ai promis de tenir au courant le type à qui je vends mon iPhone (c'est un copain).


----------



## WinMac (2 Septembre 2009)

Le 9 septembre sortie de OS 3.1 et iTunes 9


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Le 9 septembre sortie de OS 3.1 et iTunes 9



OS 3.1 n'est de loin pas sûr. Mais iTunes 9, lui par contre
Mais je pense surtout qu'Apple va annoncer l'arrivée des Beatles sur l'iTunes Store.
D'où le titre de l'invite...


----------



## WinMac (3 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> OS 3.1 n'est de loin pas sûr. Mais iTunes 9, lui par contre&#8230;


Un représentant de l'opérateur AT&T a confirmé que l'iPhone OS 3.1 sortirait en septembre 
OS 3.1 permettrait aux iPhone et iPod touch de profiter des nouveautés introduites par Snow Leopard Server, dont il ne sait pour le moment absolument pas repérer les notifications push.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

La pub c'est pas obligé&#8230;
Mais septembre ne se résume pas au 9&#8230;
Et je ne pense pas qu'il sorte le 9 de plus.


----------



## wolfen13fr (4 Septembre 2009)

En passant, des types sur le forum Apple ont créé un sondage pour essayer de répertorier le nombre de personnes touchées. Vous pouvez tous aller voter, même si les réponses sont assez restrictives et ne couvrent pas tous les cas (mettez alors "Other" et précisez), à l'adresse suivante :

http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewanalytics?formkey=dElsZVZUcTFLbHZlVlJlTzNSOVpwU0E6MA

Plus on sera nombreux, mieux ce sera !


----------



## lsr (4 Septembre 2009)

jveux bien mais à partir de la page que t'as mis en lien, on fait comment ? :/


----------



## WinMac (4 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas beaucoup 82% !!!


----------



## atomebr (4 Septembre 2009)

pour être tout à fait clair:

l'endroit ou l'on peut voter: https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dElsZVZUcTFLbHZlVlJlTzNSOVpwU0E6MA.. 

l'endroit ou regarder les résultats du vote: http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tIleVTq1KlveVReO3R9ZpSA&single=true&gid=0&output=html

pour être honnete il faut que ceux qui n'ont pas de problèmes votent aussi
mais il semble clair que ceux qui ont un problème l'ont essentiellement avec le wifi


----------



## WinMac (4 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais septembre ne se résume pas au 9


c'est sûr même qu'il parait qu'il y a 30 jours, mais le 9 pour sortir du neuf c'est pas mal 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------




atomebr a dit:


> pour être tout à fait clair:
> 
> l'endroit ou l'on peut voter: https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dElsZVZUcTFLbHZlVlJlTzNSOVpwU0E6MA..


a voté


----------



## Macuserman (4 Septembre 2009)

D'après des employés de AT&T, ce serait d'avantage le 25.

À bon entendeur.
PS: ne pollue plus mon fil sur les conventions stp.


----------



## wolfen13fr (6 Septembre 2009)

Merci, atombr, pour la correction du lien. J'étais absent quelques jours et je m'étais effectivement trompé de lien ! pfff ... impardonnable ...


----------



## lsr (9 Septembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont l'OS 3.0, une miseà jour est dispo, gratuitement : la 3.1.1
On va bien voir si ca change quelque chose !


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

3.1.1?!

Comment ça?
C'est 3.1 ce soir&#8230;
Il y a deux MàJ?


----------



## lsr (9 Septembre 2009)

Ben pour les iPod touch c'est marqué 3.1.1 ! :/
Sinon niveau wifi ca m'a l'air d'être mieux !
Avec la 3.0 j'avais mon débit qui avait diminué, la c'est mieux !

Par contre adieu le jailbreak avec la mise à jour 

3.1.1 (7C145)


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Oui, ça c'est le deuxième bon côté des MàJ.
Plus de jail!


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

Une 3.1 et une 3.1.1


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Je suis passé en 3.1! 
Say hello to iPhone!


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je suis passé en 3.1!
> Say hello to iPhone!


La version du Touch est plus en avance... 3.1.1


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Parce que le Touch a du retard!


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Parce que le Touch a du retard!


Tu as raison il n'a toujours pas d'APN  

_(Tu sais qu'il n'y a pas de T majuscule à touch   Faudrait montrer l'exemple, hein !  )_


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Et toi, tu sais que faire monter son compteur ne rime à rien?! 

Au fait, lis un peu mieux mes conventions ainsi que la typographie du site Apple&#8230;
Si tu dis Touch, tu mets une majuscule, mais si tu dis iPod Touch, alors là oui, c'est touch.


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si tu dis Touch, tu mets une majuscule, mais si tu dis iPod Touch, alors là oui, c'est touch.


 Ben là on est d'accord mon petit  peut-être aussi pour reconnaître que tu manque beaucoup d'humour et d'humilité


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Sur internet, tu m'excuses mais vu le nombre de personnes qui font "semblant" de rire ou quoi que ce soit, c'est dur de savoir si tu fais de l'humour ou pas.

L'humilité&#8230;Grande question. Mais si tu sais ce que tu vaux, faut pas hésiter à le dire.
Mais je vois pas où est l'humilité là dedans. Mais bon.


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et toi, tu sais que faire monter son compteur ne rime à rien?!


WinMac
Date d'inscription: 27/03/07
Messages: 310

Macuserman
Date d'inscription: 19/03/08
Messages: 2143

Tu sais faire une division tout de même... voyons petit tu connais le mot "ratio"


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Le rapport est vraiment édifiant! Merci!


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le rapport est vraiment édifiant! Merci!


Normal, lorsque l'on est jeune on est bavard, j'ai connu ça il y a bien longtemps à une époque où tu étais encore loin de venir au monde 
Bonne nuit


----------



## lsr (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman, pas de pollution sur ce fil stp 

(je plaisante hein le prends pas mal )


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Bon je crois qu'on ne veut plus de mon aide...
Bye!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (10 Septembre 2009)

D'autres avis sur la sensibilité wifi ? J'étais resté en 2.2 pour...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (10 Septembre 2009)

Non, j'ai fait la MAJ pas de problème finalement


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2009)

Apparemment la MàJ inclut une "augmentation des performances WiFi"&#8230;
CQFD?! Même si je reste dubitatif.


----------



## webstar91 (10 Septembre 2009)

Malheuresement apres la mise a jour 3.1...meme problemes...

PAS DE WIFI / PAS DE SIGNAL....mon iphone et toujours sans WIFI...
BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Bon, je


----------



## Macuserman (10 Septembre 2009)

Comment ça?!


----------



## WinMac (11 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comment ça?!


Quoi comment ça ? T'as pas lu titre du topic ou tu spame !


----------



## WinMac (12 Septembre 2009)

Info WiFi...
La puce WiFi utilisé par l'iPod touch nouvelle génération du 9:9:9:9 est une Broadcom BCM4329, *capable de supporter le WiFI 802.11n*, là où la puce Broadcom BCM4325 de l'iPhone 3GS doit se contenter du 802.11a/b/g.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Septembre 2009)

En tout cas j'ai l'impression dans mon passage 2.2>3.1 d'avoir même gagné un peu en sensibilité !


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2009)

depuis la maj 3.1, je n'ai plus de problèmes de fluidité des animations, il fonctionne super bien ! 

pour le wifi, toujours aucun problème.


----------



## WinMac (12 Septembre 2009)

Mais.... Apple a profité de cette mise à jour 3.1 pour désactiver les moyens que certains utilisaient pour transformer leur iPhone en modem sans avoir à payer l'abonnement spécifique chez les opérateurs.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Disons que l'essentiel reste le gain de bcp de choses&#8230;
La perte dune fonctionnalité reste mineure, même si elle m'arrangeait bien par ailleurs!


----------



## atomebr (14 Septembre 2009)

Il semble que tout le monde n'ai pas gagné à updater ...
voir ici:
http://theappleblog.com/2009/09/14/iphone-os-3-1-update-causing-crashes-on-iphone-3gs/#comments
En tout cas personne ne peut nier que l'opération présente un certain risque.
Je pose la question: est ce qu'il y a un moyen de bloquer la fonction de itunes qui nous impose d'updater? aprés tout on est assez grand pour avoir le choix non ??


----------



## meilingibookg3 (15 Septembre 2009)

Mes iTouch et iPhone ont effectivement des problèmes de perte de wifi... au point qu'ils ne reconnaissent plus ma alicebox. Je suis donc obligée de me déplacer et de m'approcher, de surcroît, de la box pour me connecter pleinement... Avec l'iTouch je n'avais jamais ce problème jusqu'à hier soir...
Pourtant de nombreuses personnes (même les assidus du forum d'Apple) l'ont signalé, mais rien, pas de réponses d'apporter à la perte de sensibilité. Il paraît que l'iTouch 3G embarque une puce en 802.11n (un truc de ce genre) en tout cas une excellente puce, proche de la carte airport des macbook et autres macbook pro (? car je demande confirmation)... donc, attendons de voir ce que les futurs possesseurs du 3G vont nous dire...


----------



## WinMac (15 Septembre 2009)

perte de wifi moins de puissance donc distances réduites des box même la 3.1.1 pour les ipod touch est encore une grosse merde !


----------



## Macuserman (15 Septembre 2009)

Je crois savoir qu'Apple travaille à régler ce soucis, mais maintenant la patience sera de mise malheureusement, mais pas trop non plus bien sûr&#8230;


----------



## WinMac (15 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je crois savoir qu'Apple travaille à régler ce soucis, mais maintenant la patience sera de mise malheureusement, mais pas trop non plus bien sûr


Bien sûr que apple y travaille même depuis les anciens os 3.0 et ensuite 3.0.1 sans aucun résultat sinon que pire avec le temps passé et sortir un 3° os le 3.1 qui ne fait pas mieux. Mais peut-être qu'arrivé à l'os 56.12.45.... Merci pour ton aide précieuse dans ce problème wifi des ipod, iphone, etc...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (16 Septembre 2009)

S'il est encore sous garantie, essaies de te le faire échanger !


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Septembre 2009)

il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu des problèmes de wifi, je le captais aléatoirement, et il se déconnectait souvent. 
mon frère a eu les mêmes problèmes. 
j'ai un iPod Touch G1 avec l'étui griffin reflect I, et mon frère a un iPod Touch G2 avec l'étui griffin reflect II

j'ai enlevé mon étui et je capte super bien le wifi a trois barres et plus alétoirement !  

il y a vraiment un truck que je comprends pas, surtout que j'ai pendant longtemps super bien capté le wifi avec cet étui. 

j'ai juste encore quelques problèmes avec l'écran des que je vais avec plusieurs doits sur safari.


----------



## delbo (26 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous j'ai le même problème que vous (et pas de changement avec la mise à jour 3.0.1), pensez-vous que je peux faire jouer la garantie (valable jusque fin novembre) comme le propose Tarte en pion?


----------



## WinMac (26 Septembre 2009)

delbo a dit:


> Salut à tous j'ai le même problème que vous (et pas de changement avec la mise à jour 3.0.1), pensez-vous que je peux faire jouer la garantie (valable jusque fin novembre) comme le propose Tarte en pion?


sans problème s'il est sous garantie


----------



## delbo (27 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse rapide Winmac, pense-tu qu'il vont bidouiller le miens ou m'en renvoyer un neuf? :-D (je crois que je rêve un peu ... ;-)


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Ils feront des tests... Et si c'est concluant alors un neuf. Tu devras expliquer a ton APR dans quelles conditions tu as ce problème la. Sinon ils feront rien de plus que de bidouiller.


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Octobre 2009)

est-ce que chez vous le problème est apparu tout de suite après la MAJ ou un peu après ?

depuis un mois, je n'ose plus utiliser le wifi, j'ai peur qu'il arrète de capter.


----------



## lsr (10 Octobre 2009)

Perso dès que je suis passé en 3.0 avec mon ipod touch, j'ai eu une baisse du débit, mais jamais de coupure du wifi, par contre depuis que j'ai mis la 3.1.1 c'est redevenu nickel


----------



## WinMac (11 Octobre 2009)

et avec le  3.1.2 c'est encore mieux !
Mon 3G 64 Go est très content


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Octobre 2009)

est-ce que vous avez toujours des problèmes de wifi ?


----------



## delbo (24 Octobre 2009)

Ça y est je me suis décidée à faire jouer la garantie de mon ipod touch avant qu'elle ne prenne fin. J'avais constaté une perte importante de la sensibilité WIFI (cf plus haut).
Le gars de l'apple reseller m'a dit que ça changerai peut être rien avec un nouveau modèle mais il a bien voulu faire l'échange quand même. 
J'aurai le nouveau la semaine prochaine si tout va bien. 
Pensez-vous que ce sera un nouveau modèle (un de ceux sortis à la rentrée)? Et étant donné que j'avais un modèle 16 Go et qu'il n'existe plus est-ce que vous croyiez qu'ils vont me donner le 32 Go? ;-) :love:


----------



## Macuserman (24 Octobre 2009)

Peut être pas non plus, mais bon, après tout, pourquoi pas!


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Octobre 2009)

delbo a dit:


> Pensez-vous que ce sera un nouveau modèle (un de ceux sortis à la rentrée)? Et étant donné que j'avais un modèle 16 Go et qu'il n'existe plus est-ce que vous croyiez qu'ils vont me donner le 32 Go? ;-) :love:



a mon avis, ils ont encore un stock de l'ancien model. 

un ami a eu un échange de son ipod touch G1 après que le G2 est sorti, il a reçu un G1.


----------



## delbo (25 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est bien ce que je me disais, j'espère que celui qu'il me donneront sera un peu meilleur niveau wifi. Mais bon on vera bien... normalement il m'a dit qu'il sera là en milieu de semaine.


----------



## Zebul (26 Octobre 2009)

J'ai toujours une perte du signal WiFi. Lors de la mise à jour en 3.1.1, j'avais retrouvé le signal pendant quelques jours puis ça c'est dégradé. En 3.1.2, même topo: il m'arrive maintenant d'avoir le signal pendant 1 heure max sur la journée, puis plus rien.

Idem pour le bluetooth.


----------



## kevinso (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, quelqu'un a-t-il essayé depuis la mise a jour en 3.1.2 de retourner en 1.1.4 pour changer le baseband, apparemment ca se dégrade à partir de la 2.2.1 pour certains et la 3.0 pour d'autres, depuis le fameux baseband 04.05.04_G, j'ai vu sur cette discution que quelqu'un l'avait fait a l'époque ma question est donc la suivante :
Peut on revenir a un firmware en 1.1.4 sur mon Iphone 2G, si oui quelles sont les étapes a suivre, et enfin quelle différence y aurait-il entre ce firmware assez ancien et le 3.1.2 (moins rapide ?, est-ce si désagréable si je repasserais en 1.1.4 ?)

Si quelqu'un connait la procédure et ne veut pas essayer, je suis pret a être testeur


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2009)

Mis à part le fait qu'il n'est pas possible de downgrader de firmware, tout va bien&#8230;


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Octobre 2009)

j'ai essayé de retourner au 2.0 avec mon touch et une ancienne version d'itunes, mais il m'a indiqué qu'il n'a pas pu le restorer et parlé d'une erreur 5.


----------



## delbo (31 Octobre 2009)

Bon j'ai reçu mon nouvel ipod touch (arrivé mardi après-midi, je l'avais commandé le samedi précédant). C'est un 2ème génération, il était tjs sous iPhone os 2 mais j'ai pu faire la mise à jour. La sensibilité wifi est meilleure qu'avec l'ancien.
Donc si y en a qui ont des ipod sous garantie, n'hésitez pas à les faire changer pour cette raison!


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Novembre 2009)

mon ipod fonctionne plus très bien...

la batterie se vide a moitié après deux chansons et il chauffe énormément.
et aussi la musique saccade des que je le déverrouille ou verrouille ou que j'ouvre une applications. 
et le tactile ne fonctionne plus des qu'on y va avec deux doits dans safari

est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution pour repasser au 2.1 avant qu'il meurt complètement ? 

tout ces problèmes arrivent wifi désactivé.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Comment tu navigues sur Safari avec le WiFi déconnecté ?
Il est jailbreaké ? Tu l'as déjà restauré ?


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comment tu navigues sur Safari avec le WiFi déconnecté ?



oops, safari est avec le wifi activé. 



Macuserman a dit:


> Il est jailbreaké ?



non, si il ne fonctionne pas mieux, je devrai ?



Macuserman a dit:


> Tu l'as déjà restauré ?



bonne idée, j'essayerai quand j'aurais le temps !

Merci pour la réponse !

EDIT: après l'avoir laissé éteint, il saccade moins en lecture


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui, le premier réflexe est la restauration ! 
Pour le jailbreak, je pensais plus à une cause de disfonctionnements, pas à une solution pour le résoudre, tu dois certainement savoir que je suis un anti-jailbreak féroce ?! 

Ok, tiens nous au jus !


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour le jailbreak, je pensais plus à une cause de disfonctionnements, pas à une solution pour le résoudre, tu dois certainement savoir que je suis un anti-jailbreak féroce ?!



normalement, moi aussi, je déteste le jailbreak, mais j'ai pensé comme solution pour retourner au 2.1.



Macuserman a dit:


> Ok, tiens nous au jus !



oui, je le ferais.

vaut mieux que je restore avec la dernière sauvgarde de 2.1 (mais en 3.1), la sauvgarde actuelle ou je fais "configurer un nouvel iPod" ?
je pense que "configurer un nouvel iPod" est la meilleure solution.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Reste en 3.1, ça vaut bien bien&#8230;mieux ! 
Ok, ça marche, à plus tard.

Et oublie le jb !


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Novembre 2009)

bon, maintenant, mon ipod fonctionne parfaitement ! 

je répond un peu en retard, désolé... :casse:

ce fil n'a plus beaucoup d'activité, peut-on penser que le problème de wifi est résolu ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Novembre 2009)

Niquel !
Bah oui, pour ceux qui ont posté on peut le penser, mais attendons de voir si on peut en aider d'autres (j'espère qu'ils n'auront pas de problèmes !)


----------



## marc792549 (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai porté mon touch chez iConcept Toulouse pour échange/réparation mais pour eux du moment que ça marche, même mal, il n'y a rien à faire, le problème n'ayant pas été signalé par Apple.

Que faire?

Pourtant il y a maintenant 110 pages sur le site Apple, 345635 vues et 1638 réponses:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2044754&start=0&tstart=0

Avec 345635 vues c'est certainement le topic le plus lu du forum.

Et c'est bien la preuve que ce forum ne sert à rien et qu'Apple se fout du monde, depuis 6 mois que ce problème est apparu aucun correctif n'a été proposé et le problème n'est même pas signalé aux centres de réparation.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas si le faire remonter en ADC servira à grand chose, tu veux que j'essaie ?!


----------

